# Sample Society August 2014



## Queennie (Jul 20, 2014)

If August's box is as great as July's was, I think this might be my new favorite subscription! 

I remember they started posting spoilers towards the end of June/start of July, so if anyone sees anything post it here please!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

I received email today from CS (in reply to something I sent) that said that _Allure_ magazine has officially taken over this box, so it sounds like there are indeed some dramatic changes going on!  I wouldn't be surprised to find out that they just did spoilers for the first box to regain subscribers who had jumped ship long ago due to SO MANY MOISTURIZERS OMG and won't be doing spoilers in the future, though.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I received email today from CS (in reply to something I sent) that said that _Allure_ magazine has officially taken over this box, so it sounds like there are indeed some dramatic changes going on!  I wouldn't be surprised to find out that they just did spoilers for the first box to regain subscribers who had jumped ship long ago due to SO MANY MOISTURIZERS OMG and won't be doing spoilers in the future, though.


Yeah. I wonder if August will live up to July.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't wait to see! Ipsy and Sample Society are competing for my affections this month... ONLY ONE CAN SURVIVE. I'm actually hoping for SS!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought it was tied into _Allure_ all along!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I thought it was tied into _Allure_ all along!


I thought so as well, but I guess it was just promoted by _Allure_.  It sounds like they were never actually involved in the box curation, or if they were, it was only slightly.  If The magazine people *are* in charge, this could easily give Birchbox and Glossybox a run for their money, although I can't see giving Birchbox up because they bring lots of smaller companies in my life that I just don't see Sample Society working with, like Mox Botanicals and whoever those wonderful people who actually make Beauty Protector are.  And the points!  $10 off a $50 purchase is nice, but being able to save points month after month for something big is even better.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll stay subscribed for August at the least, because the July box was SO good and I am interested in seeing how things continue. It would be nice if we'd get more sneak peeks, though, to help keep subscribers interested and to prove one good box wasn't a fluke!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I thought so as well, but I guess it was just promoted by _Allure_.  It sounds like they were never actually involved in the box curation, or if they were, it was only slightly.  If The magazine people *are* in charge, this could easily give Birchbox and Glossybox a run for their money, although I can't see giving Birchbox up because they bring lots of smaller companies in my life that I just don't see Sample Society working with, like Mox Botanicals and whoever those wonderful people who actually make Beauty Protector are.  And the points!  $10 off a $50 purchase is nice, but being able to save points month after month for something big is even better.


 
Agree. I don't see myself leaving Birchbox any time soon. Even when I get a lame month, I still feel satisfied by the points. The truth is, none of my 2014 boxes have really lived up to the amazing back half of 2013 (my boxes from May to December '13 were all pure birchbox perfection for me... I discovered a lot of products I love. That said, I'm still hooked for the points. So much so I just added a second sub (ok it was partially also in hopes the August pick your sample would have been as good as July was and partially because of the 100 bonus points.... But if they keep up these 100 pt codes I will keep up my second sub).

Sample society has been hit or miss for me in the past. It was at one time (for a long time) my favorite sub by a land slide. Between the awesome lippies, the candles, the $40 hair accessories, and the great brands. But then it just started falling short, and I unsubbed in June. The teaser brought me back in July. We will see how things look in August.



Shalott said:


> I'll stay subscribed for August at the least, because the July box was SO good and I am interested in seeing how things continue. It would be nice if we'd get more sneak peeks, though, to help keep subscribers interested and to prove one good box wasn't a fluke!


Yeah but that can also make them lose subscribers they would have otherwise kept.

The teasers also were a bit inaccurate. The first one I read said the Laura Mercier highlighter was full size. That's what made me resub. It was only a sample but I'm still happy with the box since I will use everything.

I'm interested to see how August is. Since this box is much more expensive than Birchbox and doesn't offer points, I have to weigh the value of the contents (for me) a lot more. $16.33 isn't to be wasted in my book, so this may be a make or break month for me and Sample Society.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 21, 2014)

The first spoiler is posted on Beauty Bar's Facebook page! I don't know how to post it on here or I would...but I know someone will help out!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 21, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> The first spoiler is posted on Beauty Bar's Facebook page! I don't know how to post it on here or I would...but I know someone will help out!






Not that exciting to me. High value but I don't have that much use for it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am so excited for this, Oribe is awesome. I have one of their shampoos and the texturizing spray that came in the Neiman Marcus PopSugar box and both are Holy grails!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 21, 2014)

My hair seems to want to do this naturally. I do not wish for it to do so. One of the last things I need is something to thicken and add volume. Not my speed, but at least it does look like what I would expect from a box run by Allure.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 21, 2014)

Not so sure if I am in love with that spoiler, but at least this is something that we would have not seen earlier from SS.


----------



## Momma4 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have very, VERY thick curly/wavy hair.  What need do I have for this?  NONE.  There is no way my hair needs any help in the thick and wavy department.  I am a high school English teacher at an inner city school and constantly get asked by my students if I want to sale my hair????  They explained to me once that it would make good tracks for weave.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm looking for a good mousse. I'd be happy to try this.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2014)

I am excited to see how "soft" it is when set. I love how my hair looks with mousse, but ye gads the crunchy stiffness! It's not my first choice for a sample, but as long as they can deliver on that promise, I'll be in love!!!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 21, 2014)

I, too, have a drawer full of hair thickeners that I won't use.  But, I like that the brand will be in the box, and I like that they are doing spoilers!


----------



## mellee (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh I Will Like Trying This!  My hair is thickish, but FLAT FLAT FLAT!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 21, 2014)

ETA: Nevermind I read the facts and got my questions answered.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 21, 2014)

Whooo! I'm liking the spoiler. I would love to try more Oribe products, but they're usually pretty expensive even with travel sizes, so this is going to be good in my book.

Birchbox has been the only subscription I've never unsubbed to, simply because I love their points system and I usually like what I get in my boxes. I unsubbed to the old Sample Society when it became way too skincare heavy. Glossybox is an on and off sub for me, based on what the spoilers are. IPSY was dumped a long time because nothing ever wowed me from it, and I could do without BaB.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm also liking the spoiler, and my hair could definitely use more volume.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 21, 2014)

We'll there goes my idea of canceling this sub- I love anything that gives my hair texture- I love no 4 texture balm &amp; Oscar blandi texture spray- I'm really looking forward to trying oribe!! It's my bday month a

So I totally deserve a little gift to me


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

Never tried this brand. I think I'll be staying for August   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jul 22, 2014)

I just signed up! This one is going to take either Birchbox or ipsy's place next month. I just have to decide which one disappointed me more this month lol.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I received email today from CS (in reply to something I sent) that said that _Allure_ magazine has officially taken over this box, so it sounds like there are indeed some dramatic changes going on!  I wouldn't be surprised to find out that they just did spoilers for the first box to regain subscribers who had jumped ship long ago due to SO MANY MOISTURIZERS OMG and won't be doing spoilers in the future, though.


I just talked to a Beauty Adviser at Beauty Bar, since Allure apparently has no representation on phone.

It's absolutely true that BB has turned the box over to the people at Allure ( while I thought it was an Allure curated box  2-3  years ago, ROFLOL).

Those beauty profiles we created are trash now.  Allure will send " everyone the same box" the lady said. I pointed out that not everyone got dark nail polish and dark red lip gloss, that there were 3 or 4 variations of polish and lip colors, and she seemed to indicate that from now on, the boxes would be one box fits all.

I'll roll with it. I'm sure that some young women were upset to get a lot of skincare the month before ( I was not subbed but have read about it here). I love skin care, body products and makeup.  I totally have no use for hair products though. I hope that when the hair care product craze fades, we will not  get a lavender scent craze, since I am extremely allergic to  lavender. ( the blooming plant, not the color ha).


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2014)

I unsubbed for this month.  I figure if I like the spoilers (assuming they put out more) I can rejoin and if not I saved myself some money.

Will be following along to see what everyone gets!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 23, 2014)

I am excited for the Oribe spoiler. Even when I think I don't need/won't use an Oribe product, I give it a whirl and end up loving it, so I'm totally down for this mousse!


----------



## splash79 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm kind of laughing at the Oribe spoiler.  I've never heard of the brand before, but went to a new salon on Friday and that's what they use exclusively and I ended up buying a travel/sample set of their shampoo and conditioner lines to try.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm kind of laughing at the Oribe spoiler.  I've never heard of the brand before, but went to a new salon on Friday and that's what they use exclusively and I ended up buying a travel/sample set of their shampoo and conditioner lines to try.


The original Oribe shampoo and conditioner formulations are quite nice. Like Wen, I think there's 2 "kinds"of Oribe.

I remember when Ojon was the most fab hair care in the world, then they sold out. Sold their souls, IMO.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The original Oribe shampoo and conditioner formulations are quite nice. Like Wen, I think there's 2 "kinds"of Oribe.
> 
> I remember when Ojon was the most fab hair care in the world, then they sold out. Sold their souls, IMO.


It's interesting you say that.  My stylist indicated something along those lines; that there is the "salon" Oribe and maybe a retail Oribe.  I didn't really press about it, but this particular salon (the last time I was there a couple of years ago) used Bumble and Bumble exclusively.  I asked about that, because I had planned to buy one of their conditioners I've started to like, and was told that they stopped using Bumble and Bumble after they got too big/commercial/sold out/something.  

I personally don't care what's in or what's out and only care what works for me, but I bought the sample pack because it smelled nice and my hair was soft, but didn't feel like wispy.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 24, 2014)

Love this spoiler! I'm growing my hair super long again (currently just past my bra strap, yay!) and it takes a bit of work to get the volume I like when I have it longer.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 25, 2014)

The second spoiler is on facebook!!



Spoiler



Two faced cosmetics Melted Liquified Long Wear Lipstick in "Melted Peony"



This box is looking good!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Such a pretty color too!



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Whoa. *Everyone* is getting that product and shade? I'm not going to sulk about not being able to get it from Sephora now. This makes up for the first spoiler!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so excited I could diiiiiiiieeee! I have closed out SO many carts that had this EXACT item as a GWP, I just knew I was buying random junk to get it and I really wanted THAT. In THAT color. OMG

*goes off to quietly geek out in a corner*

Ipsy, you are DONE.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 25, 2014)

omg!! Melted Peony, come to me!! I wanted this sooo soooo badly, but on a no-buy, so no chance. I'm happy dancing in my head


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome! I don't really like much lip stuff, but this has been super popular lately. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 25, 2014)

Stoked as BALLS to be getting me some Melted!!! I've been looking to try it since I received some Glazed colors that are said to be great dupes for the Too Faced.

Of course, after June I'm just happy to be getting something that isn't a moisturizer!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

This is a pretty awesome spoiler!


----------



## SophiaRae (Jul 25, 2014)

Eekkk I have also been passing up on this every time it's been a GWP as I'm moving next week and am really trying hard to stick to a low buy....but now that we are getting it it in our box, YAY! Seriously loving the rebranding/remodeling/reinvented whatever you want to call it allure box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Jul 25, 2014)

oh my goodness.......totally excited for this! I actually got this color for a free sample with Beauty.com and I loved the product......... Was torn because I broke down and ordered a full size but couldn't decide whether to go for this color again (even though I adore it) or go for the "Melted Violet". I ended up going for the "Melted Violet".......... I'm so thrilled that I will have another tube of the "Melted Peony"!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 25, 2014)

this box seems awesome I wish they had a code


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> this box seems awesome I wish they had a code


I don't think they will ever have a code. I don't remember Sample Society (I like the idea of referring to thus new version as the Allure box! The logo makes me think that they're planning in eventually dumping the Sample Society part anyway) ever having a code. They do have the $10-off-$50-purchase code in the boxes, but their model seems to specifically exclude codes on boxes.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

These spoilers are making me feel a lot better about my decision to let my month-to-month Birchbox go!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap I didn't know this thread was up....and OMG LOVE both spoilers.

After the birchbox points/giftcards fiasco this morning. Hmmm do I get another Sample society boxes and dump the birch?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry i'm going off topic, I;ve been lurking here to see if I 'need" to get this box too.

What happened with BB? I just did my first sub with them and it's for a year...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

They're not allowing you to purchase gift cards with points, which is how many gals with multiple accounts/boxes were able to combine points across accounts to accumulate several gift cards for larger Birchbox shop purchases. This also prevents anyone from purchasing giftcards to "extend" their points which might otherwise expire (I think you have a year to use them).


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Holy crap I didn't know this thread was up....and OMG LOVE both spoilers.
> 
> After the birchbox points/giftcards fiasco this morning. Hmmm do I get another Sample society boxes and dump the birch?


I'm not sure if it would be worth it to get a second box, as someone had heard from CS that the boxes were all going to be the same but only with variations in color.. so far it doesn't look like there is any variation in the colors for the melted going out this month so you'd get dupes


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I'm not sure if it would be worth it to get a second box, as someone had heard from CS that the boxes were all going to be the same but only with variations in color.. so far it doesn't look like there is any variation in the colors for the melted going out this month so you'd get dupes


I was thinking for gifts and trading purposes.  Can't beat $15 for some pretty coveted brands/items.

I would have loved to have gotten Champers polish last month in addition to the Bobby Dazzler I got and seems the gals here wanted all the colors of the lip gloss.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I was thinking for gifts and trading purposes.  Can't beat $15 for some pretty coveted brands/items.
> 
> I would have loved to have gotten Champers polish last month in addition to the Bobby Dazzler I got and seems the gals here wanted all the colors of the lip gloss.


oh yeah, deal wise it would be great for that purpose! and i'm sure you'd be able to trade dupes (especially the melted) for any BB or other sub items you may want later


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 25, 2014)

kira685 said:


> oh yeah, deal wise it would be great for that purpose! and i'm sure you'd be able to trade dupes (especially the melted) for any BB or other sub items you may want later


Exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm glad they were able to move the shipping up a bit this month.  The site says shipping starts August 5, so less than 2 weeks!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I'm glad they were able to move the shipping up a bit this month.  The site says shipping starts August 5, so less than 2 weeks!


Thats cool. Especially since their shipping tends to be super fast!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I'm glad they were able to move the shipping up a bit this month.  The site says shipping starts August 5, so less than 2 weeks!


in the past, shipping has been the first Friday of the month - I think it was just late in July since the first Friday was a holiday =)


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a bit confused. If I subscribe right now, will I get the July or August box? I don't want the July box, I want the August box.

I know they use to have a cutoff before the rebranding, but I'm confused by their FAQ right now. I also read on a blog that they would ship the same month's box, so I dunno.

Does anyone know?

Thanks for the help!

I went through the checkout process and it said August 5th, so that answers my question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'm a bit confused. If I subscribe right now, will I get the July or August box? I don't want the July box, I want the August box.
> 
> I know they use to have a cutoff before the rebranding, but I'm confused by their FAQ right now. I also read on a blog that they would ship the same month's box, so I dunno.
> 
> ...


Per their Facebook page, you would get the August box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 26, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I am so excited for this, Oribe is awesome. I have one of their shampoos and the texturizing spray that came in the Neiman Marcus PopSugar box and both are Holy grails!


Oribe is a HG brand for me, even more than my beloved Bumble and Bumble. It's such an LA story as to how I got introduced to this brand, but basically a well known singer my boyfriend is friends with swears by the Dry Texturizing spray and so I tried it once and was instantly obsessed, it's like dry shampoo on steroids. 

I have the Apres Beach, and Thick Dry finishing spray, and Dry Texturizing spray. 

All are amazing. 

that alone would have been enough to me to sub, the melted lipstick was just sugar on top, I can't wait to see what the other products are!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

Swatched the melted today at Sephora and this color just wont work for me =(


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 26, 2014)

Signed up for the monthly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> first time subscriber unless you count the wonderful box sales beautybar has had before. Ended up dropping 3 of my BB accounts because of the change in giftcard policy.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> Swatched the melted today at Sephora and this color just wont work for me =(


Aww, bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad they don't seem to be having any variations!


----------



## splash79 (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> Swatched the melted today at Sephora and this color just wont work for me =(


From looking at swatches online, it's not going to work for me either.  However, I'm wondering if I could possibly use it to lighten or darken other things I have.  I'm hoping I might be able to work with it.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it's a workable/bendable, it was so thick (not really thick but...) I think it would have to be the base and then add to it.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jul 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if the future boxes will have color variations like the July one, or will everyone will get the same color?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Does anyone know if the future boxes will have color variations like the July one, or will everyone will get the same color?


There will be variations for some things, but for the two specific items spoilered so far, we know there are no variations because they stated everyone gets the same things on those.  We knew that the July gloss and polish had variations because they said so in those spoilers.  They did specifically say this on Facebook:



> Right now we are having one consistent box (same products, but with shade variations). As we grow, we expect to have variations of boxes again.


So *this time*, everyone gets the same shade for spoiler #2.  But if spoiler #3 is, say, hand cream/shower gel or eyeliner/blush, there might be different scents/shades.


----------



## mellee (Jul 27, 2014)

Question for everyone who's been subscribed for a while: Do you use your 10% discount coupon code?  What types of items would you tend to buy at Beauty Bar rather than somewhere else?


----------



## JenTX (Jul 27, 2014)

mellee said:


> Question for everyone who's been subscribed for a while: Do you use your 10% discount coupon code? What types of items would you tend to buy at Beauty Bar rather than somewhere else?


In being subbed to Sample Society for about two years, I've never used the sample society code. Beauty Bar usually sends out emails with better codes throughout the year, so I have used one of those.
ETA: the product I purchased in that order was a Diptyque fragrance. Diptyque is only sold in high end stores, so otherwise finding a discount on it is pretty slim.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 27, 2014)

mellee said:


> Question for everyone who's been subscribed for a while: Do you use your 10% discount coupon code? What types of items would you tend to buy at Beauty Bar rather than somewhere else?


I tend to use things like that to get a discount on "basics" I use that don't usually go on sale, actual sale items or items that have a nice GWP that might be good as a swap item, Secret Santa gift or gift for a family member.

There was a sale on a 2 pack of Beauty Blenders, so I picked a set up. My mom's birthday is at the end of August, so I got an on-sale hand cream for her. Then I just sorted sale items by price to see what was the best deal and found some pretty Caspari tissue paper for Christmas to round it to $50.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 27, 2014)

Annnnnd I am resubbed for this month. I am all for the Oribe spoiler. I already have Peony from the beauty.com GWP so I'll either trade it or perhaps eventually use it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 28, 2014)

I have used the coupon code before--especially if I can combine it with really nice GWP's and other offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivfmommy (Jul 28, 2014)

thinking about dumping ipsy for Sample Society...any input would be appreciated.  I have had Ipsy for 15m and its lost its luster...

thanks


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 28, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> thinking about dumping ipsy for Sample Society...any input would be appreciated.  I have had Ipsy for 15m and its lost its luster...
> 
> thanks


The new SS is seeming great so far!  I may decide to dump ipsy too, but if I had to choose, based on last month's box and this month's spoilers, I would choose SS.  I like their shipping and customer service better too.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 28, 2014)

I sub to both, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with Sample Society. It's a bit hard to tell how things are going to pan out for Sample Society at the moment since they were just taken over by Allure, but their last box was very promising. 

Also, Be a Bombshell is going to be on Hautelook on Wednesday if you're going through ipsy withdrawals.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Reason (Jul 28, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> thinking about dumping ipsy for Sample Society...any input would be appreciated.  I have had Ipsy for 15m and its lost its luster...
> 
> thanks


I did and Im much happier


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 28, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> thinking about dumping ipsy for Sample Society...any input would be appreciated.  I have had Ipsy for 15m and its lost its luster...
> 
> thanks


I haven't decided yet. I'm thinking of giving it another month or two, but honestly if I get any more crapola that smells like a plastic seatcover in an aging taxicab in high summer, I'll give up on Ipsy for good. One would think that Michelle Phan would carry the kind of weight that can bring in more and better brands, and we wouldn't be getting The Dreaded L-Things so many times in a year.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> I haven't decided yet. I'm thinking of giving it another month or two, but honestly if I get any more crapola that smells like a plastic seatcover in an aging taxicab in high summer, I'll give up on Ipsy for good. One would think that Michelle Phan would carry the kind of weight that can bring in more and better brands, and we wouldn't be getting The Dreaded L-Things so many times in a year.


Instead of Michelle Phan picking out things that she really does like, it seems she just endorses whatever they get for the bags. It doesn't feel honest to me, and it makes me think less of her brand and Ipsy. If I wasn't on a no buy, I would totally dump Ipsy for SS, but it seems I'll just be dumping Ipsy instead.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 28, 2014)

I subscribed to Sample Society for the first time this month and decided to cancel Ipsy about the same time.  I didn't intentionally swap them, but I looked over my Ipsy bags for the past 10 months and realized that I had only used or was excited about roughly 2 things out of each bag.  While $10 isn't a lot of money, the Ipsy cost was just too high.  I also noticed that I received 6 products total from BaB or Pop Beauty (3 each) and 50% of my bags contained one of those products.  Breaking it down a bit further, I received a total of 50 items from Ipsy and 24 of those items were from 11 different brands.  I realize that there are a finite amount of beauty brands out there, but I also felt like I wasn't getting exposed to brands that Ipsy advertised that I would get samples from.

The brands that they claim you could receive (on their initial homepage) are Benefit, Urban Decay, OleHendrikson, NYX, Josie Maran, Buxom, and Sexy Hair.  For me, that is mostly true, as I received 1 product each from Benefit, UD, and Buxom and two products each from Sexy Hair and NYX.  I also was supposed to get OleHendrikson, but that was was lost.  So I received 7 products out of 50 from their advertised brands and that feels a bit deceptive to me.  

I realize that I've only received one Sample Society box, so obviously things could go downhill later, but I was impressed that I received two higher end products in my first box (Butter London and Laura Mercier), as well as a somewhat new drugstore product (the L'Oreal, which a google search indicates might have been launched at the beginning of the year).  I've already used two products (the BL and L'Oreal), am happy to play around with the Laura Mercier (highlighters are tricky for me) and the hair mask, and plan to use the perfume closer to fall.  

I guess I just got tired of being disappointed with Ipsy.  I felt like if they were offering anything from BaB, Pop Beauty, or Pixi in a given month, I'd be getting that product and was just tired of the constant brand repeats.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 29, 2014)

splash79 said:


> From looking at swatches online, it's not going to work for me either. However, I'm wondering if I could possibly use it to lighten or darken other things I have. I'm hoping I might be able to work with it.


I mix it with one if my other Melted lipsticks because this color looks so bad on me. But mixed with one if the other 7 shades I own makes it wearable. I was hoping the mini might be in a more universally flattering shade! Sad face.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe try the melted over a darker lip stain?


----------



## ivfmommy (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the insight!! I am waiting for my bonus item and I will cancel for September...and start SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hubs will probably flip because its $5 more but he'll get over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## UberClaire (Jul 29, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> thinking about dumping ipsy for Sample Society...any input would be appreciated.  I have had Ipsy for 15m and its lost its luster...
> 
> thanks


I'd like to do the same thing, but I have an annual Ipsy subscription that runs through April, and I don't think I can get any money back.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 29, 2014)

I've never been able to cash in my points with ipsy, either the product is sold out or it sucks, lol!


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 29, 2014)

I may dump ipsy as well. It's got some good stuff, but honestly, I wind up liking my BB better, and SS looks awesome. I'll see how the next few months pan out, I think.


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 29, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> Thanks for the insight!! I am waiting for my bonus item and I will cancel for September...and start SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (hubs will probably flip because its $5 more but he'll get over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Plus tax! Lol


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm so glad Sample Society is giving everyone the same boxes, even color variations etc.. are fine to me. With Birchbox's 60 or so box variations, I would like 2 or 3 but the chances of getting a variation I wanted almost never happened! I love that with Sample Society I know FOR A FACT that I'm going to get all the awesome spoilers they put out! Leaves me completely anxiety and disappointment free!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

One last spoiler today at 5pm! I don't know what time zone, though.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 29, 2014)

Boo, not more nail polish!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Eastern!



Spoiler



Spoiler #3 is that every every SS August recipient will receive a deluxe size sample of a Ciate nail color! What color, you ask? You'll just have to find out when you open your box!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2014)

I would LOVE either the first or 3rd one, they are gorgeous perfect fall colors!  The middle one would take some getting used to, but it would at least be totally new to my collection!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Eastern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BlackMagicRose said:


> Boo, not more nail polish!


I'm actually quite happy to receive polish. Just not crazy about any of these colors. I guess the red is ok but I really don't see myself wearing the burnt orange or yellow.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

What @@JenTX said. I guess I would pick the middle one if given an option just because it's the least traditional color.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 29, 2014)

The spoilers so far have all been amazing! I can't believe it's the same Sample Society! (and I guess technically it isn't)

Loving everything, and honestly I'd be happy even if there were color variations from spoilers 2 and 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 29, 2014)

I just personally rarely wear nail polish and every beauty box has them. I have never once gone through a whole body of polish, and they kind of just sit there until I trade them or throw them away. I do really want the Two Faced Melted Peony, but I'll have to think if it's better to get this box or just guy the full size gloss. Not trying to be negative. This box has gotten so much better! It's just the third spoiler doesn't suit me personally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 29, 2014)

I dropped Ipsy last month, and rejoined SS. Such a better fit for me.

Also, I'm actually excited about the polish! I've never tried this brand, but have wanted to for awhile. I would love the burnt orange color.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I would LOVE either the first or 3rd one, they are gorgeous perfect fall colors!  The middle one would take some getting used to, but it would at least be totally new to my collection!


I think these colors are from the Bottled Sunshine collection, which was released in Summer 2012. I received a full size bottle in Kaftan (the metallic yellow) in my April Glossybox. I have a feeling Ciate might be trying to unload old stock. I am excited that it's a mini bottle, though, as I never finish a bottle of polish. I hope I don't get yellow again!

http://www.ciate.co.uk/nails/collection/bottled-sunshine


----------



## Deareux (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Ciate polish! SS just keeps getting better and better! I hope I get the middle one or the one on the far right.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly, it doesn't really matter what else they put in the box, I am just happy with spoiler #1, the rest in icing on the cake!!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 29, 2014)

It seems like SS is doing again this month what it did last month - an item selection in just about every beauty category. So far we've had hair, makeup and nails, so perhaps we might get another fragrance selection and maybe a face or body product?

I wasn't subscribed previously, and I know there are a lot of complaints about the amount of moisturizers or whatnot that were going out, but I quite like this model of having something for just about every beauty category. It feels much more satisfying than say, Glossybox, which to me lately had seemed like a ton of skin/hair products but very little makeup.

Plus, I really like my one bottle of Ciate polish, so I hope this one is just as nice!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 29, 2014)

i'm going to give ipsy my 3 month notice at the same time i'm starting sample society. I think I am happier with more of ipsy's products than it sounds like other people are, but I have high hopes for Allure securing better brands than ipsy does, and I feel that is worth the extra $5/mo. I already "cancelled" julep, by skipping every month until a great month comes up and I can cash in my jules, and have Graze on hold as well, I was debating popsugar but I can always get the stuff from the boxes I like cheap at tj maxx


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

Not my favorite colors, but once again, it is another nice brand! Well done SS!!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> It seems like SS is doing again this month what it did last month - an item selection in just about every beauty category. So far we've had hair, makeup and nails, so perhaps we might get another fragrance selection and maybe a face or body product?
> 
> I wasn't subscribed previously, and I know there are a lot of complaints about the amount of moisturizers or whatnot that were going out, but I quite like this model of having something for just about every beauty category. It feels much more satisfying than say, Glossybox, which to me lately had seemed like a ton of skin/hair products but very little makeup.
> 
> Plus, I really like my one bottle of Ciate polish, so I hope this one is just as nice!


If you are right about this category situation then I'm happy with it  I like getting a very varied box in terms of the products inside.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm very much on board with Team Five Categories!  I'm hoping if they send out a fragrance item, it's a hand cream (from any Margot Elena line!) or shower gel and that the facial product (again, if one is sent out) is an exfoliator.  I would *love* that lemony microdermabrasion one Birchbox sent out a while ago.  Dr. Brandt, maybe?  Whatever it was cost seventy bucks a tube for the full-sized version.  I'm not willing to shell out that much money, but I would happily squirrel away as many samples as I could get my hands on.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 29, 2014)

One thing that I haven't really seen in Ipsy or BB is a solid perfume, so if they were going to send out a fragrance, I would enjoy something like that.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm very much on board with Team Five Categories!  I'm hoping if they send out a fragrance item, it's a hand cream (from any Margot Elena line!) or shower gel and that the facial product (again, if one is sent out) is an exfoliator.  I would *love* that lemony microdermabrasion one Birchbox sent out a while ago.  Dr. Brandt, maybe?  Whatever it was cost seventy bucks a tube for the full-sized version.  I'm not willing to shell out that much money, but I would happily squirrel away as many samples as I could get my hands on.


Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion is what you're referring to. $78 for the full size. Yep, I bought it. It's great but I don't use it often. I feel like I was exfoliating too much so I've tried not to do it so much now.



splash79 said:


> One thing that I haven't really seen in Ipsy or BB is a solid perfume, so if they were going to send out a fragrance, I would enjoy something like that.


Have you received Joie or any of the Atelier Cologne scents from birchbox? I'm a fan of Joie (bought the full size after trying it in birchbox and always get compliments when I wear it). Also a fan of several (but not all) of the Atelier Cologne scents. Carmin Santal is my favorite though and it's still pretty limited and hard to find. I'm hoping they will start selling it more widely soon and that it will end up in sub boxes so I can have some more of it - cause it's expensive!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 29, 2014)

splash79 said:


> One thing that I haven't really seen in Ipsy or BB is a solid perfume, so if they were going to send out a fragrance, I would enjoy something like that.


I would totally be on board for a solid perfume any other season. It's consistently over 100/110 here, so that would just be a puddle of sadness by the time it got to me haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jul 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I would totally be on board for a solid perfume any other season. It's consistently over 100/110 here, so that would just be a puddle of sadness by the time it got to me haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally read solid as a slang for really good, not solid in the literal sense. Now I feel like a dummy, lol.  carry on!


----------



## splash79 (Jul 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I would totally be on board for a solid perfume any other season. It's consistently over 100/110 here, so that would just be a puddle of sadness by the time it got to me haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Totally didn't think about the heat issue.  It's been unusually cool for the past couple of days here (after near 100 temps), so I think my brain clicked over to fall mode.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm hoping for the polish in skinny dip- love that name, totally reminds me of the good old summers of field parties &amp; skinny dipping in Lake Michigan- it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 29, 2014)

I am excited for the Ciate polishes! I'm not a huge polish fanatic like some people are, but I definitely have my own little collection! I haven't tried this brand before but I always hear good things! The colors are bright and sunny, so bring 'em on! I have a feeling this is going to be another great box!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 29, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm hoping for the polish in skinny dip- love that name, totally reminds me of the good old summers of field parties &amp; skinny dipping in Lake Michigan- it doesn't get much better than that


I love Skinny Dip, I received it in a Glossybox a few months back! It's beautiful!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm very much on board with Team Five Categories!  I'm hoping if they send out a fragrance item, it's a hand cream (from any Margot Elena line!) or shower gel and that the facial product (again, if one is sent out) is an exfoliator.  I would *love* that lemony microdermabrasion one Birchbox sent out a while ago.  Dr. Brandt, maybe?  Whatever it was cost seventy bucks a tube for the full-sized version.  I'm not willing to shell out that much money, but I would happily squirrel away as many samples as I could get my hands on.


I just finished up my previous sample size of the Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion. That is so serious stuff! My little tube lasted probably 6 months, so another sample would be nice to have. The scent always made me giggle though - I think it smells just like lemon Pledge! :lol:


----------



## SaraP (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm very much on board with Team Five Categories!  I'm hoping if they send out a fragrance item, it's a hand cream (from any Margot Elena line!) or shower gel and that the facial product (again, if one is sent out) is an exfoliator.  I would *love* that lemony microdermabrasion one Birchbox sent out a while ago.  Dr. Brandt, maybe?  Whatever it was cost seventy bucks a tube for the full-sized version.  I'm not willing to shell out that much money, but I would happily squirrel away as many samples as I could get my hands on.


I received the Dr Brandt from ispy and LOVED!! it, the next month I received a Derma E microderm scrub. They are so similar it's crazy, the same Lemon Pledge (lol) smell, same slip, and same results. The one difference is the size of the grit in the DR.B's is smaller, but I didn't  find it to change the performance and the DE is only $32.50 for 2oz!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> I received the Dr Brandt from ispy and LOVED!! it, the next month I received a Derma E microderm scrub. They are so similar it's crazy, the same Lemon Pledge (lol) smell, same slip, and same results. The one difference is the size of the grit in the DR.B's is smaller, but I didn't  find it to change the performance and the DE is only $32.50 for 2oz!


I totally agree. I actually prefer the derma e version, but both are pretty serious exfoliators.I'm pretty sure I could sand my face off if I chose to.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Loving these spoilers! I've never subscribed to SS but I definitely felt like I missed out last month... mainly for that Laura Mercier highlighter and the fact that I've never tried any BL polishes.

I'm always looking for an HG mousse/cream to put in my hair when I don't feel like straightening it (which is often, especially during the summer) and Oribe is a brand I would definitely be interested in trying. I definitely want a mini MELTED. I have the fuschia and I'd love to get my hands on the peony. I just love the bottles/packaging for Ciate polish and I got a mini yesterday in my Haute Look beauty bag and it is so cute. I just hope I don't get Skinny Dip because I already have two of the full size of that one from the April glossybox. Definitely will be subscribing to this after I get paid this week.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 30, 2014)

Love this new item, I'm ok with polish, I think I'd like the red.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> I received the Dr Brandt from ispy and LOVED!! it, the next month I received a Derma E microderm scrub. They are so similar it's crazy, the same Lemon Pledge (lol) smell, same slip, and same results. The one difference is the size of the grit in the DR.B's is smaller, but I didn't  find it to change the performance and the DE is only $32.50 for 2oz!


I think what I liked about it was that the grit was so small. I feel like it gets deepers into pores. This could of course all just my psychological.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

I did a split face comparison and both sides ended up feeling the same, but I did like the feeling of the smaller grit.


----------



## mellee (Aug 1, 2014)

Beauty Bar has a big sale posted on their FaceBook page. I may use my box coupon code after all!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just signed up!  I've been wavering on cancelling ipsy for a few months now &amp; these spoilers have helped me decide.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 2, 2014)

Blush mystery box has a full size Dr. Brandt BB cream shine erase in it this month...if anyone is interested in that product. I love every Dr. Brandt item I have gotten, so I am excited to try that one, too!

I love the 5 category idea! I hope it continues as well!! So far, loving the spoilers!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Blush mystery box has a full size Dr. Brandt BB cream shine erase in it this month...if anyone is interested in that product. I love every Dr. Brandt item I have gotten, so I am excited to try that one, too!
> 
> I love the 5 category idea! I hope it continues as well!! So far, loving the spoilers!!


That product is also on Gilt today for $24 reg. $39:

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/beauty-secrets


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 3, 2014)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> Does anyone know if the future boxes will have color variations like the July one, or will everyone will get the same color?


I was told just a few days ago that there will be NO variations in shades from now on. I asked that question specifically because we filled out Beauty Profiles and I was told by a Beauty Bar CS person that Allure is dropping box variations. 

Meaning- if I get pink, you get pink and everyone else subbed to SS or Allure box gets pink.

IMO, I'm not sure that the Beauty Bar people KNOW for certain. Call them and ask them and see what they tell you.

Meaganola got a different answer than I got.

I was told that Allure magazine is sending out " what's on trend" every month and that everyone would get the exact same products. No variations, as I said.

I asked for a phone number to Allure, but was told they don't take the calls about the boxes. I got the impression that the items are going to be trendier in nature than before Allure re-branded the box and changed it up.. but Fekkai hair mask, L'Oreal lip stuff in dark ruby red, and Butter nail polish in brown is not my idea of " trendy" at all. The Laura Mercier highlighter is on trend because Laura Mercier is fabulous in general and she always has trendy items in primers, powders and foundation formulations  ( I have worn her products for years when doing a full foundation coverage and the liquid candlelight face primer/ luminizer is probably one of the best things I've ever bought in that category of makeup).

Out of last month's box, my favorite item is actually the tiny perfume sample. I think it's fabulous, and I want the full size bottle now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( Very rare for me to like a new fragrance).

*It's a bit strange that the people we are able to reach at this stage are not consistent with their replies to questions about shade variations or no variations. I don't think they know, and may not care any longer. if they ever did.*

I HATE the last spoiler- those colors are not things I would wear in a million years- and again, the fact that 3 colors are shown totally negates what I was told about " no color variations".


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, it's very common for Customer Service people to give very different answers to the same question.  Most times, a wrong answer will be that you got an.... "unmotivated" worker who was more interested in giving you the answer you wanted without spending any more time on the phone than he/she had to.  The other, more understandable explanation is maybe they were confused about the difference between PRODUCT variation (everyone will get a Ciate polish!) and COLOR variation (everyone will get the SAME Ciate polish!).  

My personal interpretation of all the answers posted from CS reps is that there will no longer be product variations, which is good because that is where box envy comes from!  There may be color variation on cosmetic products like lipsticks and nail polishes.  This may still cause some envy, but at least trading will be easier as people have a wide range of color preferences.

Also funny story, my July box was delivered while I was away visiting family and a neighbor picked it up to hold for me (the ONE drawback about their UPS delivery!  Cannot be held with the rest of my mail!).  We both forgot about it, and she just reminded me yesterday and dropped it by!  I had read so much about the boxes and my variations for Kit B that I FORGOT I didn't have the product in hand!  That said, I find this box absolutely wonderful.  Love a good hair mask, the perfume smells beautiful, if not exactly my taste, anything Laura Mercier is fine by me, I'm loving the Ruby Opera color MUCH more than I thought I would (AND ended up with the Rose Melody as a L'Oreal Panelist study compensation!), and I love... LOVE the Butter London polish!  I don't have a deep gold-bronze like Old Bill, and I think it'll be a great base under Scuppered (got in one of the "old" boxes when I purchased a 10-set in the sale)!

Oooh look at me all chatty today!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 3, 2014)

That is interesting @GirlyGirl...I thought I had read somewhere that future boxes would have some slight variations. Last month there were several shades of both nail polish and lipgloss, but I guess things are still changing with them. It will be interesting to see what happens going forward.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 3, 2014)

I am really liking the new direction this sub is going in. Last month I loved every item and even bought the lip product in two more colors, traded for another, and gave one to my mother! I cannot wait to see what we get in future months. I dropped Blush Mystery Beauty Box and Beauty DNA, so I would have a little room in my budget and I don't think I could have made a better choice! One of my friends from work even picked up the sub after seeing my box and is happily enjoying the spoilers with me. I do so love the communal aspect of subs and sharing my discoveries with others.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree about the new direction of this sub. I thought last month's box looked fantastic and was bummed I missed out. Hence, why I subscribed yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am really liking the new direction this sub is going in. Last month I loved every item and even bought the lip product in two more colors, traded for another, and gave one to my mother! I cannot wait to see what we get in future months. I dropped Blush Mystery Beauty Box and Beauty DNA, so I would have a little room in my budget and I don't think I could have made a better choice! One of my friends from work even picked up the sub after seeing my box and is happily enjoying the spoilers with me. I do so love the communal aspect of subs and sharing my discoveries with others.


Just my opinion, and you didn't ask for it, but you made 2 wrong moves to get a small box of 4-5 samples every month. 

The other two boxes have full sized products- Beauty DNA is always full sized and Blush usually curates with some full sized items.

I would send Allure's SS off the island before either one of the others, because I was with them from the start and I know what they send out are samples. Nothing but samples unless it's a nail polish or lipstick.

Again, JMO. I 'm thinking of dropping Allure until they get their program more organized and the CS people know what they are doing and saying.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Just my opinion, and you didn't ask for it, but you made 2 wrong moves to get a small box of 4-5 samples every month.
> 
> The other two boxes have full sized products- Beauty DNA is always full sized and Blush usually curates with some full sized items.
> 
> ...


Two of the items last month, the L'Oreal gloss and the Butter London polish were full-sized, even though the website said the polish would be a sample size.

Now, if you prefer full-sized items of other types of products, then perhaps a different box will work better for you, but to say that there will be NO full sized items is inaccurate. The box last month was an extremely good value for $15, so there is no reason to suspect that it won't be the same for August, but I guess time will tell. In the end, if anyone is unhappy with what they are getting in a sub box, they should unsubscribe and be done with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Just my opinion, and you didn't ask for it, but you made 2 wrong moves to get a small box of 4-5 samples every month.
> 
> The other two boxes have full sized products- Beauty DNA is always full sized and Blush usually curates with some full sized items.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call dropping subs that give more full size items (although on this month's Blush spoilers only one item is listed as full size) for one that might give out less full size items a "wrong move". Personally, I think whether or not the products/brands are ones I want to try out is more important than getting all full size items. I actually just canceled my Blush Mystery Box the other day and then subbed for this one for the first time. The Blush box was a good value and I've used some of the products I got from there, but I never got excited about it.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2014)

The thing is...  One person's mistake is another person's very wise move.  I'm with Allure fka Sample Society *because* they send out primarily samples.  Same with Birchbox.  It might not work for you, but getting married and having kids doesn't work for me.  I don't get to say that anyone else (except my mom, but that's a whole different story) shouldn't do that.  I will pretty much always pick a variety of samples containing enough product for a week or so, deluxe samples, or travel sizes over full sizes.

Sample Society didn't work for me due to the fact that they sent out primarily skincare samples, but that's *me* and my sensitive, picky skin.  One high-end ultra mega fancy night cream that I received in a full-sized version gave me such horrible allergic eczema that I had several people ask me if I was okay.  But I felt compelled to keep it and not even give it away despite the fact that I was only able to use it a few times before I finally realized it was to blame for me reaction because it would have cost over a hundred bucks even though it had come in a box, so I hadn't exactly paid for it.  (I finally gave it to my aunt.  I have no idea what she did with it after that.)  Allure's move away from that is a winning one for me, and if they send out *a* skincare sample in a box that is otherwise body/hair/makeup/hands samples, it will remain so.

And the color variations thing was stated publicly on Facebook, not directly to me by a CS rep.  Since they have held to that for two months in a row, I would say you talked to someone who didn't know.  The CS reps probably support Beauty Bar, Soap, Vine, Casa, Wag, Diapers, and whatever other companies are under the Quidsi umbrella, and, like @ said, they may very well be confusing "product" and "color" here.  I'm trusting the person specifically responding to Allure box questions on Facebook is the one with definitive answers.  I know that's not always the case, but in this instance, it seems more likely than not.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 3, 2014)

I think what this box is turning into is more suited for me--I am looking for a well curated box that I will actually use the products from. I was with Blush for a year, so I know it quite well, but there only tended to be one item a month that was useful to me, and I ended up giving away or trading the rest. I was super excited that I actually used all of the items in my SS box last month, and even purchased/traded for more of them. That is what gives it value to me. I am super busy, diabled, and do not have the time or energy to go shopping, so when I can find a great sample box with items I will use--it is quite exciting to me.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 3, 2014)

For me, it's more about what brands they send out than it is about what size. Five full sized products of things I would never use is as good as nothing to me. It's also about variety. I dumped the old SS because it became too skincare heavy. I dumped Blush way back due to boring or shady products. Dried up mascara? Expired products? No thanks. I don't care that they're full sized. Blush has never excited me. SS was starting to go that path until their recent rehaul which has me looking forward to the new boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

I just still can't believe we're getting the Too Faced in Melted Peony!  It's been a GWP on so many sites, and I'd fill up a cart, get all excited... then remember I'm on a low-buy and sadly close the page and walk away.  The Oribe mousse looks like it might be a hair HG for me if it doesn't turn crunchy, and all the Ciate colors are gorgeous!

This is probably a one (wo)man's trash is another's treasure thing, but I'm pretty darn thrilled!


----------



## flynt (Aug 3, 2014)

I usually prefer subs with samples to full size because if I get a full sized product of something I don't like, I'll be stuck using something I'm not a fan of or I'll feel guilty about throwing it away and being wasteful.  If I don't like a sample after trying it a couple times I have no qualms about tossing it in the trash.

The products offered is also a big driver in what subs I choose.  SS hooked me for the first time this month because of the Oribe sample.  I'm waaay more excited to try that out than any of the full sized products I've seen in subs lately.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I just still can't believe we're getting the Too Faced in Melted Peony!  It's been a GWP on so many sites, and I'd fill up a cart, get all excited... then remember I'm on a low-buy and sadly close the page and walk away.  The Oribe mousse looks like it might be a hair HG for me if it doesn't turn crunchy, and all the Ciate colors are gorgeous!
> 
> This is probably a one (wo)man's trash is another's treasure thing, but I'm pretty darn thrilled!


literally my exact thought process when i signed up. (same for picking the bb everygirl box for the push up liner) 

I feel kinda bad, like I am aware that the exposure marketing is working, and I wasn't particularly interested in either in concept, but seeing them everywhere made me feel like i needed it. 

The mousse is another story, I had a lot of success with mousse on wet hair before bed while travelling, so I am on a mousse trying kick to see if it can give me easy volume.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha I picked the EveryGirl box too!  The second I saw the Benefit Liner I was like "IT WILL BE MINE".  So I'm getting two things I've been desperately wanting this month!  

Happy Birthday month to meeeeeeeee, lol


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 3, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> The mousse is another story, I had a lot of success with mousse on wet hair before bed while travelling, so I am on a mousse trying kick to see if it can give me easy volume.


I want to hear more about the mousse on wet hair before bed! I'm a huge fan of big hair but I can never tease it the way I want it. TY!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I want to hear more about the mousse on wet hair before bed! I'm a huge fan of big hair but I can never tease it the way I want it. TY!


I haven't tried this product yet but my normal regime is shower at night - put in a texturizing mousse or salt spray from scalp to ends- twist hair in bun- undo in the morning - put in Oscar blandi pronto dry teasing dust in my roots &amp; viola .. Perfect beachy waves with volume in roots. The teasing product is amazing- the best product I've ever used- I have normally flat 0 volume on top &amp; it gives me that oomph sexy kitten volume. Ulta has b1g1 once in a while on Oscar blandi products - the braid texture products rocks too- I use it just like a normal texture product when my hair is wet &amp; twist it up to sleep. I have naturally pin straight hair &amp; it gives me that perfect tousled look. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing is...  One person's mistake is another person's very wise move.  I'm with Allure fka Sample Society *because* they send out primarily samples.  Same with Birchbox.  It might not work for you, but getting married and having kids doesn't work for me.  I don't get to say that anyone else (except my mom, but that's a whole different story) shouldn't do that.  I will pretty much always pick a variety of samples containing enough product for a week or so, deluxe samples, or travel sizes over full sizes.
> 
> Sample Society didn't work for me due to the fact that they sent out primarily skincare samples, but that's *me* and my sensitive, picky skin.  One high-end ultra mega fancy night cream that I received in a full-sized version gave me such horrible allergic eczema that I had several people ask me if I was okay.  But I felt compelled to keep it and not even give it away despite the fact that I was only able to use it a few times before I finally realized it was to blame for me reaction because it would have cost over a hundred bucks even though it had come in a box, so I hadn't exactly paid for it.  (I finally gave it to my aunt.  I have no idea what she did with it after that.)  Allure's move away from that is a winning one for me, and if they send out *a* skincare sample in a box that is otherwise body/hair/makeup/hands samples, it will remain so.
> 
> And the color variations thing was stated publicly on Facebook, not directly to me by a CS rep.  Since they have held to that for two months in a row, I would say you talked to someone who didn't know.  The CS reps probably support Beauty Bar, Soap, Vine, Casa, Wag, Diapers, and whatever other companies are under the Quidsi umbrella, and, like @ said, they may very well be confusing "product" and "color" here.  I'm trusting the person specifically responding to Allure box questions on Facebook is the one with definitive answers.  I know that's not always the case, but in this instance, it seems more likely than not.


We are always complete opposites in thought and trend. I expect an unusual reply from you when I post in the Subscription area now. I saw it first with BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So be it. No one ever said that anyone had to like what anyone else does, or be like them.

I hope all the sample lovin' women get little teeny goodies coming out your ears. Tiny lipsticks, blushes, eyeliners, mascaras, whatever you want-- just not expensive face creams ( whatever that means)..

One thing about it- the samples do give an idea of how the full sized product will look, smell, behave, the other properties, so forth. That's why I get a few boxes with samples-- to see if I want to buy the full sized item. If I remember to use the sample LOL. My organization of my cosmetics and skin care is so detailed that sometimes, I forget to look in the sample boxes for each category of products. I have thrown out enough sample products in the past to make up every beauty queen in the Miss America pageant, LOL. 

Since they are practically worthless, it's not a big deal if I forget to use what came in a $15 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

As far as procreation goes- I wish I had a sister or a SIL or a cousin or some relative to give samples to. It would be unthinkable to give samples out to friends.. They would not appreciate the gesture. I would, but they wouldn't. ( I'm not_ from here- _makes a diffeence).

I agree that the CS people don't care what they say and that the color variations will remain in most cases except for the products where they specify a single shade, as they have already done this month. I have many more issues with the color variations than I do the product variations. Once again, opposite sides of the cosmetic subscription coin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> We are always complete opposites in thought and trend. I expect an unusual reply from you when I post in the Subscription area now. I saw it first with BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />So be it. No one ever said that anyone had to like what anyone else does, or be like them.
> 
> I hope all the sample lovin' women get little teeny goodies coming out your ears. Tiny lipsticks, blushes, eyeliners, mascaras, whatever you want-- just not expensive face creams ( whatever that means)..
> 
> ...


This is just a suggestion but you should find a close women's shelter or an orphanage of young girls &amp; donate your unused samples. It would make their days &amp; also probably make you feel warm &amp; fuzzy. Last year there was a girl in MUT &amp; she was putting together goody bags for orphan girls going to prom- I donated a bunch of products, I can only imagine how much fun it was for them to play with their new pretties... It's Just a suggestion...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> We are always complete opposites in thought and trend. I expect an unusual reply from you when I post in the Subscription area now. I saw it first with BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So be it. No one ever said that anyone had to like what anyone else does, or be like them.
> 
> I hope all the sample lovin' women get little teeny goodies coming out your ears. Tiny lipsticks, blushes, eyeliners, mascaras, whatever you want-- just not expensive face creams ( whatever that means)..
> 
> ...


You might check with the local women's shelter. The one here accepts donations of unused toiletries and makeup for women going on job interviews. 

I myself sub to Sample Society for the samples...hopefully deluxe sample sizes of higher end brands where I wouldn't pay for the full size product unless I knew I really loved it. But, I would much rather get a well-curated assortment of deluxe samples than a few full-size items, even if the value of the full size items is greater.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Haha I picked the EveryGirl box too! The second I saw the Benefit Liner I was like "IT WILL BE MINE". So I'm getting two things I've been desperately wanting this month!
> 
> Happy Birthday month to meeeeeeeee, lol


After reading your post- I had to check out the everygirl box &amp; then I , of course , signed up too. Happy bday to me too... Lol!!! Mines on Tuesday &amp; frankly I'm at the point where bdays are meh but buying myself presents makes it sooo much more fun!!! Happy birthday to US!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2014)

@@Shauna999 Happy Early Birthday! My dad AND brother-in-law have that birthday too! And mine's on Thursday.  I really should figure out something to do, it'll just be me and my little ones.  Hmmmm, what to do to spoil myself with 4&amp;6 year old boys in tow? 

I'm hoping my Birchbox with a clicky truck picks up speed and gets here on my birthday.  That would be nice!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 4, 2014)

panicked said:


> You might check with the local women's shelter. The one here accepts donations of unused toiletries and makeup for women going on job interviews.
> 
> I myself sub to Sample Society for the samples...hopefully deluxe sample sizes of higher end brands where I wouldn't pay for the full size product unless I knew I really loved it. But, I would much rather get a well-curated assortment of deluxe samples than a few full-size items, even if the value of the full size items is greater.


I have subbed to SS in the past, but haven't gotten it in a long, long time. In fact, the last time I did get it, I wrote to cancel and mentioned I had joined because of spoilers for a certain item (Vincent Longo eyeshadow trio) but I got a boring Longo black eyeliner instead. I didn't ask for anything, but they refunded my $15! Their customer service is top notch! So, I've always kept my eye on them just waiting until I had a reason to come back. I came back this month specifically to get the Too Faced Peony lipstick. Why? I really, really want to try it, but I don't want to buy full size without trying it first. I was going to get it from Sephora, but it literally went out of stock as I was in the process of shopping online, so I didn't make the purchase. Instead, I waited until today when I got more points.

I totally understand both sides of the coin--wanting full size products and wanting samples. For me, I prefer full size (or at least larger sizes) when we are talking about skin care. I don't mind samples when we are talking about makeup. Why? For one thing, skin care products take extended usage to find out if they work with your body chemistry or not. With makeup, it is pretty much a matter of tossing it on and seeing how it looks. Also, I like variety in my makeup. Because of that, even if I knew I would love the full size TF Melted lipstick, I might not use it up. A nice deluxe sample (which in this case even has the same tip/applicator as the full size) will probably do me just fine. If I love it beyond belief and use it up, then I will buy full size, but that rarely happens with me.

I am hoping SS is going to deluxe sizes (at least) but with a heavy emphasis on makeup. I prefer makeup in my sample boxes because it does give me variety for little cost (which saves me money) and also because I have a good amount of skin care, which I am picky about. Chemicals tend to irritate my skin. I bought some Michael Todd when it was on sale *and* I had a % off code to make it extra cheap. Only recently did I need to repurchase a few cleansers and a toner from him. I got it at a discount too--Zulilly or Hautelook or something. I have also purchased some Ahava, Jurlique, and 100% pure products through Birchbox or beauty.com. I'm not saying I always got to try what I wanted. Generally, if I can use the skin care samples Birchbox sends (meaning, safe for my sensitive skin, natural, etc.), I will use the products but I don't tend to buy them. Instead, I do my reviews and save up points for brands I know will work for me like the Jurlique and 100%. I think it gives me the best of both worlds--expensive samples to try which often last a week or so and then money back to buy what I'd buy anyway.

I am wondering if those who prefer skin care want full sizes moreso than those who prefer makeup in sample boxes. I guess that would make sense to me. But I really am excited to get to try a good amount of the TF Melted, in a usable color, without having to shell out the $20 something bucks for the full size version. Then, though I don't know what else we'll get besides a hair product I won't get much use out of, I know I at least have the chance to get a few other products I might use or at least enjoy trying out. Anyway, that's how I look at it. If they had been able to include a full size TF, then great. Of course it would've been even better than the deluxe. But I'm betting the deluxe has plenty in it to make it worth $8-10 or so, and I didn't pay much more than that for the box. Add in the other products, and I have no doubt I'll easily make up my $5-7 dollars more. I wouldn't get the boxes if it didn't have a higher value than what I have to pay in. That wouldn't make sense. If I got less than what I spent or even if I only got $15 worth of products, it would make more sense to use that money to pick out exactly what I want. That's a no brainer. But even deluxe sizes can give you good value depending on what they are. There is a very small amount of risk involved.

Now look at the boxes that offer full size products. You generally get either less impressive brands, fewer products to try (which means more risk if you don't like any single item because you now need to like the others to make it worth purchasing the box in the first place), and they tend to cost more. I'm a low risk type of person. These sub boxes that cost $30, $40, even $50 are just too much of a gamble to me based on how much it costs to begin with. But a $10-15 sub, maybe even one at $20 where I know I'm going to get more value than what I paid in, well, it is easier to sub to those for me--whether it is Ipsy that does give full sizes for cheap (but not great brands) or Birchbox which gives smaller sizes for cheap (but better brands). I can honestly see value in both. Now for SS (which I haven't forgotten we are talking about here, I swear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), well, I am going to have higher expectations for them than either BB or Ipsy because they cost 1.5 times more. I don't think I ever would've subbed without specifically wanting the Too Faced product. Will I stay subbed past this month then? Maybe not. I will always rely on the spoilers to tell me when it might be time to unsub. If they keep offering a deluxe sized makeup item I want to own but I don't want/don't need/can't afford the full size, I'll stay subbed. If not, I'll walk away. It almost seems like SS is trying to offer a balance between value (larger sizes) and quality (pretty high for costing only $15). I like that. The effort to balance the two extremes impresses me. I just hope they can keep it up.

Sorry. I guess I got a bit carried away. :blush:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 4, 2014)

panicked said:


> You might check with the local women's shelter. The one here accepts donations of unused toiletries and makeup for women going on job interviews.
> 
> I myself sub to Sample Society for the samples...hopefully deluxe sample sizes of higher end brands where I wouldn't pay for the full size product unless I knew I really loved it. But, I would much rather get a well-curated assortment of deluxe samples than a few full-size items, even if the value of the full size items is greater.


I donate large " care packages" straight from the company " Yes To" to our local womens' shelter. They have products for babies, acne- prone skin, sensitive skin, whatever, and I pick out a variety of items for all age groups and have it sent from "Yes To" to the shelter each month. I donate 50 packs with full sized shampoo and conditioner, facial wipes, shower gels and other personal care products. 

From the feedback I've gotten, this is exactly what our local women in need can use. It's not high priced samples, it's basic skin, hair and body care products, but maybe I help 50 people a month, and some children with children's items from "Yes To" and " Honest Company".

I'm a giver, not a taker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I donate large " care packages" straight from the company " Yes To" to our local womens' shelter. They have products for babies, acne- prone skin, sensitive skin, whatever, and I pick out a variety of items for all age groups and have it sent from "Yes To" to the shelter each month. I donate 50 packs with full sized shampoo and conditioner, facial wipes, shower gels and other personal care products.
> 
> From the feedback I've gotten, this is exactly what our local women in need can use. It's not high priced samples, it's basic skin, hair and body care products, but maybe I help 50 people a month, and some children with children's items from "Yes To" and " Honest Company".
> 
> I'm a giver, not a taker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't know how many people I help per month. Feel free to ignore the suggestion, it just sounded like you were lamenting throwing away perfectly good, unused samples for lack of someone to give them to. The feedback I've gotten is that receiving a non-essential luxury item like a lipstick or perfume sample can make a huge impact when you're living a bare-bones existence.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 4, 2014)

In other news, it says they're shipping August 5th!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 4, 2014)

panicked said:


> I don't know how many people I help per month. Feel free to ignore the suggestion, it just sounded like you were lamenting throwing away perfectly good, unused samples for lack of someone to give them to. The feedback I've gotten is that receiving a non-essential luxury item like a lipstick or perfume sample can make a huge impact when you're living a bare-bones existence.


I hadn't thought of a very small item as being useful or appreciated, but I will from now on.

I donate time to this and another shelter,as well as several retirement homes in our town which let my therapy dog come and visit with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..  I'll divide the moisturizing skin and hand cream samples from the blingy samples and spread love and cheer around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for helping me see that the non- essentials help women in a different way, through self- esteem.. IDK why I didn't think of it before now. I guess that I thought someone might think I was giving them something really stingy because it was sample- sized.. but that's not the case, and hopefully, no one will think that.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I haven't tried this product yet but my normal regime is shower at night - put in a texturizing mousse or salt spray from scalp to ends- twist hair in bun- undo in the morning - put in Oscar blandi pronto dry teasing dust in my roots &amp; viola .. Perfect beachy waves with volume in roots. The teasing product is amazing- the best product I've ever used- I have normally flat 0 volume on top &amp; it gives me that oomph sexy kitten volume. Ulta has b1g1 once in a while on Oscar blandi products - the braid texture products rocks too- I use it just like a normal texture product when my hair is wet &amp; twist it up to sleep. I have naturally pin straight hair &amp; it gives me that perfect tousled look. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I put my hair up in a bun or twist before bed and it's not 95% dry then it'll still be wet when I wake up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's thick and holds water really well. I just wish it was thick with tons of body or a slight wave to add volume at the roots as opposed to thick and straight. I had a perm in middle school and it wouldn't take! The first time I washed it after the waiting period (3 days?) it went completely straight. Which in hindsight was probably a good thing. The only way I can get a slight wave is either jogging with it tied up and the heat+sweat will set a wave or if I co-wash, don't comb my hair out in the shower and don't do aything besides towel dry it. Any finger combing or similar will completely remove any waves.

I can get curls to stay if I mousse and hairspray the life out of my hair, use hot rollers and then go back with a curling iron over the curls. Yeah... heat damage. I did get a sample of the Marc Anthony Dream Waves spray and it's the closest I've ever been able to get to beach waves. I lightly misted my hair with water, then the dream waves, scrunched the life out of it, twisted, clipped it up to dry and retwisted/clipped a few times to get all the hair dry. I still had to go back and respray with the dream waves after my hair dried but I liked the fact that it didn't make my hair massively tangle like Bumble's Surf Spray and pretty much every other salt spray I've ever tried. Plus it smelled amazing.

I still keep holding out for a beach spray that will work and won't take 2 hours to do. Someday... Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give them a whirl and see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I hadn't thought of a very small item as being useful or appreciated, but I will from now on.
> 
> I donate time to this and another shelter,as well as several retirement homes in our town which let my therapy dog come and visit with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />..  I'll divide the moisturizing skin and hand cream samples from the blingy samples and spread love and cheer around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you for helping me see that the non- essentials help women in a different way, through self- esteem.. IDK why I didn't think of it before now. I guess that I thought someone might think I was giving them something really stingy because it was sample- sized.. but that's not the case, and hopefully, no one will think that.


I don't think anyone in need considers sample-sized gifts stingy, especially not luxury goods. :smilehappyyes: I donate about a bagful of Bath &amp; Body Works products to my local women's shelter every month or two (oh gosh, I shouldn't shop there so much) and the ladies are always as happy to receive travel size as full size. More so, sometimes, because they are in transition and don't want to be having to move big old bottles of lotion or spray. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

Oooh I love all the suggestions!  I have plenty of female relatives who *love* getting my extra skincare and makeup stuff, but my personal issue is giving anyone stuff that says "anti-aging" - I just feel like I'm telling people that they look old!  

I'll set them aside to donate, though.  I'm sure there are women who would want to use that kind of regimen, but can't afford, or don't have access to those products. 

(Oh! @@meaganola we should totally add "Are you ok with receiving anti-aging stuff?" to the Secret Santa quiz! I know we had questions about self-tanners, but I don't remember anti-aging being a specific concern.)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> (Oh! @@meaganola we should totally add "Are you ok with receiving anti-aging stuff?" to the Secret Santa quiz! I know we had questions about self-tanners, but I don't remember anti-aging being a specific concern.)


We could, but I don't know what's going on with Secret Santa or if we (that is, the members) will have any control over the survey from here on out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

We'll just throw it into the discussion thread  :smilehappyyes:

So if they ship on the 5th, when do the dashboards update?  I wanna see the other 2 items!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 4, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh, it's very common for Customer Service people to give very different answers to the same question.  Most times, a wrong answer will be that you got an.... "unmotivated" worker who was more interested in giving you the answer you wanted without spending any more time on the phone than he/she had to.  The other, more understandable explanation is maybe they were confused about the difference between PRODUCT variation (everyone will get a Ciate polish!) and COLOR variation (everyone will get the SAME Ciate polish!).
> 
> My personal interpretation of all the answers posted from CS reps is that there will no longer be product variations, which is good because that is where box envy comes from!  There may be color variation on cosmetic products like lipsticks and nail polishes.  This may still cause some envy, but at least trading will be easier as people have a wide range of color preferences.
> 
> ...


I just used Scuppered last night, and I don't think you'll need an undie - it looked thin to me in the bottle, but it was opaque in 2 coats


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 4, 2014)

ooh even better!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Goody. My Allure box shipped on the 1st and will arrive on Friday this week.Just like they used to do- be the first sub box of the month. I loved SS for that part too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Under kit it says " null". Just one of those changes, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Goody. My Allure box shipped on the 1st and will arrive on Friday this week.Just like they used to do- be the first sub box of the month. I loved SS for that part too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Under kit it says " null". Just one of those changes, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My order says expected delivery tomorrow although it still says Processing and doesn't show a tracking number. It says "August Kit" there with no letter or number so I dunno if they are showing the variations in nail color in the kit letters this month.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine says it will start shipping on the 5th...that is today!  However, no sign of tracking number or kit letter or anything along those lines...that being said, the rest of the box should be revealed anytime now, right?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

That would be amazing if we start receiving it soon!  I just checked my tracking for last month, the shipping notification didn't go out til the 9th and mine was delivered on the 15th.  If it comes earlier this month, so much the better!


----------



## phanne (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know how to post spoilers...



Spoiler



Other 2 items:

*Jane Iredale* Longest Lash Mascara, Black Ice Deluxe Sample

*Kate Somerville* Dilo Oil Deluxe Sample



(I got ya! -magicalmom)


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

phanne said:


> I don't know how to post spoilers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I've been wanting to try that second one. That is soooo exciting! I hope it's not too small so I can really try it out. Courtney Kerr recommended it on her blog &amp; she has excellent skin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2014)

What color polish is everyone getting?

Mine said 



Spoiler



Cha-Cha-Cha



Curious what the other's will be?  I'm trying to decide I want to swap for the other shades out there.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha Cha Cha for me, too. I got an orange in my HauteLook bag, too, and I am kind of jazzed, because I've been wanting to try orange polishes and this one is different enough that I don't feel like it's a repeat.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Bummer, mine isn't updated. Oh, well.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine is not updated yet. You guys are lucky. I guess I will [possibly] know when [if] it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha-Cha-Cha for me too


----------



## Katie McBee (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha-Cha as well! Not a color I would normally use but it may work well for some University of Florida football games this fall. I'm actually really excited about the other two spoilers as well - really looking forward to my first box with SS!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 5, 2014)

Also Cha Cha Cha here.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha cha cha too, and I HATE it! I'll admit, I was expecting one of the three colors from the promo pic. I know it says 'random color,' but I thought it would be random from one of those three. Disappointed.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 5, 2014)

Interested to see if there are different colors but the same one is showing for everyone. Just got my tracking, so we should know soon!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah I was going to say, I guess it's the same color for everyone.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine says Cha Cha Cha as well!  We'll have to see if that's accurate.  I *could* use a bright orange creme polish for my Bengals manicures for this fall, lol.  Hubby's a huge fan and I do love a tiger stripe mani!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess mine isn't updated. It says it will be delivered by Thursday, though. I just got a bottle of Sinful Colors "clementine" from pinch me...I was thinking the same, great for football season...go Gators!


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 5, 2014)

I did it, I canned ipsy and start Sample Society next month (bummed I missed the cut off for this month) looking forward to this new beauty box!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha cha cha over here now, too. I'm not big on orange, and it is entirely possible that if I wear it to work, my boss will get worked up about it and order me to wear it in a regular basis during football season because she's an Oregon State University alum. She already flipped out in exactly that way over an orange SquareHue polish last month. Eh, whatever. Too Faced Melted Peony! Yay!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> I did it, I canned ipsy and start Sample Society next month (bummed I missed the cut off for this month) looking forward to this new beauty box!!


I just saw on FB that they sold out! Crazy!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 5, 2014)

I got the same polish color as well. Damn, I kind of struck out on this month this box. I have dupes of the mascara and Too Faced, and don't really use mousse. The Kate Somerville could be a box-saver for me. I'm looking forward to trying it. Still, I like the brand selection and the fact that the box is reasonably well-balanced (skincare, nails, hair, color cosmetics), so I will be sticking around for next month.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 5, 2014)

ivfmommy said:


> I did it, I canned ipsy and start Sample Society next month (bummed I missed the cut off for this month) looking forward to this new beauty box!!


Welcome! I think a lot of people ditched Ipsy for SS recently (myself included), so you are in good company.


----------



## Jami Waid (Aug 5, 2014)

Where/how are people finding out what color of nail polish they are receiving?


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 5, 2014)

Jami2533 said:


> Where/how are people finding out what color of nail polish they are receiving?


If your box has shipped -- when you go to My Dashboard on the Sample Society/Beauty Bar website, it will show the products in your box.

Mine says Cha Cha Cha also.  I'm wondering if -- since they aren't having box variations this month -- they just used the same image for everyone, but the color is random.  Of course, they could have just put a picture of any bottle on the website and listed the product as "Ciate Mini Paint Pot 5 mL Deluxe Sample (color will vary)."

If we do all get Cha Cha Cha, I will likely use it just for toes.  I don't like having neons on my fingers; it's too distracting for me.


----------



## Karly65 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha Cha Cha for me to. I never used this brand before, so I'd be happy with almost any color but I may not be daring enough to wear a bright orange on my fingers.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

Isn't this one of the only months that 3 of the samples in the box aren't for sale in the shop?
(In my box at least).
I had wondered about this when Beauty Bar was so adamant that the samples were being curated by Allure, not Beauty Bar any longer.
I REALLY like some of my items, most of them, actually, and wish I could buy things with the discount code.
Maybe they will be added? IDK.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I just saw on FB that they sold out! Crazy!


Do you mean this month sold out or next month?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay, mine has finally updated...Cha cha cha for me as well.


----------



## mellee (Aug 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Do you mean this month sold out or next month?


Just August.

I'm cha cha chaing, too.


----------



## JkateS24 (Aug 5, 2014)

Did anyone else get the dilio oil? I've been wanting to try it but not willing to make the plunge since the full-size is more expensive than i usually pay ($65). I'm glad to see they are still including some high end skin care with the re-launch. looks like the got the best of both worlds with more makeup and luxe skin stuff!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm also getting cha cha cha - i wonder if anyone is getting any other color?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

JkateS24 said:


> Did anyone else get the dilio oil? I've been wanting to try it but not willing to make the plunge since the full-size is more expensive than i usually pay ($65). I'm glad to see they are still including some high end skin care with the re-launch. looks like the got the best of both worlds with more makeup and luxe skin stuff!


I think we're all getting it! I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares to my Argan Oil.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine also says cha cha

edit: I now have the sads

Scheduled Delivery: Tuesday, 08/12/2014, By End of Day  

I've never had an actual UPS package take so long!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2014)

I should get my box tomorrow morning, if my UPS guy isn't too hung up with air delivery packages.  I'll take pics (bad ones)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and post 'em asap. What are you most interested in seeing?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I should get my box tomorrow morning, if my UPS guy isn't too hung up with air delivery packages.  I'll take pics (bad ones)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and post 'em asap. What are you most interested in seeing?


That's exciting yours is so fast! Honestly, I'm just most interested in seeing the general sizes/packaging of everything. 
This box isn't a total win for me since I have the dilo oil (forgot that its in my cabinet actually I need to really try it)and have accumulated a lifetime supply of mascara, but I'm really happy with the brands and the mix and have no complaints.

I knew I'd be happy just getting the melted and the Oribe and that everything else would be a bonus. I'm happy that Cha Cha Cha isn't the same orange polish I got from glossybox and I'll get to the mascara eventually. I'll use my dilo oil that I already have and either have this as a backup of a nice expensive product I like or a nice gift to give my family or boyfriend's sisters during the holidays.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's exciting yours is so fast! Honestly, I'm just most interested in seeing the general sizes/packaging of everything.
> 
> This box isn't a total win for me since I have the dilo oil (forgot that its in my cabinet actually I need to really try it)and have accumulated a lifetime supply of mascara, but I'm really happy with the brands and the mix and have no complaints.
> 
> I knew I'd be happy just getting the melted and the Oribe and that everything else would be a bonus. I'm happy that Cha Cha Cha isn't the same orange polish I got from glossybox and I'll get to the mascara eventually. I'll use my dilo oil that I already have and either have this as a backup of a nice expensive product I like or a nice gift to give my family or boyfriend's sisters during the holidays.


Mine usually comes next day but my tracking number hasn't updated yet and it's not showing up on MY UPS yet, so it could be Thursday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 5, 2014)

I am extremely happy with the selection of products! Cha Cha Cha for me as well... but since last month I didn't get the colors my Dash said I'd get, it might be a surprise when it comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The mascara and the oil are very exciting for me as well. I am always on the hunt for my HG mascara, although I have some that are close nothing has ever ticked all points, so the Jane Iredale is going to be fun to try. I've never tried her brand, and I probably wouldn't have either, so I guess the sub box is doing it's job!

Kate Somerville is too pricy for me to buy usually, but I've liked everything I have tried. Eager to see if the oil joins the list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pictures once people get their boxes!  For me I am glad I passed on this month but will be following the threads to see what they come up with. Seems like they are taking the subscription in a good place!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha cha cha for me too.

I'm really happy with the product selection and can't wait to get the box now! I love that they are keeping it an array of products and not stuck on one category like the old sample society. I'm also really happy they are still including some high end skin care because I'm obsessed with skin care!


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cha Cha Cha for me, too. 

My tracking says I should have my box by end of day on Thursday!


----------



## mellee (Aug 5, 2014)

Does SS offer any incentive for reviewing the box items?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered on my birthday! (Thursday)

Aw, SS, how sweet.  You shouldn't have!   :luv:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 6, 2014)

Cha cha cha for me too! Not my color but I'm sure someone will love it! With two daughters nothing goes to waste. I'm loving the change in this sub. I feel like it's a better mix of things rather than all skin care heavy, although I live skincare, I'm up to my eyeballs after binge buying 28 boxes when they were clearing out the warehouse! Ugh. Time to put a bunch more stuff on my trade list that I thought I'd use but will never get through given my new Memebox addiction!

Excited to try the oil, everything looks awesome this month!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Does SS offer any incentive for reviewing the box items?


They haven't to date.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 6, 2014)

Cha cha cha for me also. I hope the mascara is nice and a decent size, really looking forward to this box.


----------



## mellee (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't think anyone quoted what they said on FB yesterday (and I don't have time to read over it right now) - "Allure editors are now choosing the product to be especially mindful of category diversity, meaning there will be a better balance between makeup, skincare, haircare, fragrance, and more!"  So looks like the variety this past two months isn't a fluke, but their goal.  YaY!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Don't think anyone quoted what they said on FB yesterday (and I don't have time to read over it right now) - "Allure editors are now choosing the product to be especially mindful of category diversity, meaning there will be a better balance between makeup, skincare, haircare, fragrance, and more!"  So looks like the variety this past two months isn't a fluke, but their goal.  YaY!


Very good news! This box was once my favorite... Then it got so bad I cancelled (but only for one month before Allure took over). Glad it's back up with a bang! This could become my favorite again.

If popsugar sucks this month, I will be canceling. So at least then I can feel like I'm. Not spending sooo much on boxes each month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

If you have an Ipsy subscription, you can see your glam bag early by sharing something to FB (and then immediately deleting the post) and subscribing to some YouTube Channels (and then immediately unsubscribing).

My bag was filled with 5 things I DIDN'T want, making my subsequent cancellation easy. Very easy.  I'm all yours, SS!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

Darn UPS went flying by my office this morning, he must have a lot of air packages to get out this morning. I'll have to wait until he delivers ground stuff.  Hopefully he'll bring my box around lunch.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone have the full list of items being sent out?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok UPS came back!

The outer box is different this month.



Spoiler







For some reason it was reeeeallly difficult to get the box out of the shipping box!


First look!


The Oribe is jammed in the box which pushed the sides out, THAT'S why it was so hard to get out of the shipping box.

Sizes are as follow:

Oribe: 2.5 oz (the biggest item)

Too Faced Melted: .16 oz (if you got this from Sephora it came in a cute little box, no outer box here).

Ciate mini: .17 oz, mini size, no cute bow, it's not shimmery or glittery just a bright, almost neon orange. Good for summer toes!

Jane Iredale mascara: .1 oz black ice color, I think most items from this brand are on the small side.

Kate Somerville Dilo Oil:  .1 oz, pretty good size considering you're directed to only use one - two drops twice a day.


----------



## phanne (Aug 6, 2014)

I just got my box too. And it was hard to open. I got the same as above.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 6, 2014)

NICE!!!

so the Cha Cha Cha thing was accurate!  I'm totally OK with the color, just feel like the "spoiler" pic for Ciate was a little misleading.  Still 1000x better than my Ipsy bag this month!


----------



## phanne (Aug 6, 2014)

According to the book, there are no variations, and while on that topic, this book is so much more helpful than any other sub box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> so the Cha Cha Cha thing was accurate!  I'm totally OK with the color, just feel like the "spoiler" pic for Ciate was a little misleading.  Still 1000x better than my Ipsy bag this month!


The spoiler pic did lead me to think they were sending more fall/red/orangey-red type colors.  I looked up the description of Chax3 and it said a neon orange which is a better and more accurate description of this color.  

Plus it's a mini, it's so cute!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay!! I've been wanting an "in your face" neon orange - Thanks ladies for the spoilers &amp; pics- I'm also super excited for the oribe &amp; the too faced- this box is awesome- well done ALLURE!!!!


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 6, 2014)

I emailed CS about their FB page saying if we signed up by the 5th we'd get August's box but when I finished my sign up it said my first box would be September and I got 2 email responses.  One was saying the posts on FB were an oversight since they charge on the 1st and I missed that cut off, and they gave me a $10 credit, and the second one said I would more than likely get the august box and to wait for further emails...i dont know what is happening but I'm ok with whatever happens.  Especially now that I know my ipsy bag is crapola.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just got my box too and got the same things as Bizgirlva. I like it and am excited to try the Oribe!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

Can't wait to get mine! Looks like it won't be until Monday though. The melted actually looks bigger than I imagined it would be!



ivfmommy said:


> I emailed CS about their FB page saying if we signed up by the 5th we'd get August's box but when I finished my sign up it said my first box would be September and I got 2 email responses.  One was saying the posts on FB were an oversight since they charge on the 1st and I missed that cut off, and they gave me a $10 credit, and the second one said I would more than likely get the august box and to wait for further emails...i dont know what is happening but I'm ok with whatever happens.  Especially now that I know my ipsy bag is crapola.


That's weird because I definitely subbed after the first and mine is on its way here. I hope you get it!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay! Excited for this box. I also just finally became a salaried employee after graduating last may, so it doesn't matter that I kinda liked ipsy this month. for now, they all stay. mwahhahahhahahahaah


----------



## noireyna (Aug 6, 2014)

I am so in love with sample society lately. This is my fourth box and I'm too excited. My first 2 were very skin care heavy and I was going to cancel. But the third box is when they did they did the makeover, So glad I stayed. I miss the black boxes though lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 6, 2014)

Cancelled Ipsy (BLEH!) and one of my Birchboxes.... Helllooooooo, Sample Society!


----------



## SophiaRae (Aug 6, 2014)

Just checked my ups my choice calendar and I won't be getting my bag til Tuesday. Will be living thru your box reveals til I get mine it seems. Oh well good things come to those who wait and I can't wait for my melted sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

@@tnorth1852 @ @ivfmommy  and everyone else who is dropping Ipsy 

FWIW, I dropped Ipsy last July after a couple of disappointing bags in a row.  I have not regretted that decision, not once.  Not even when there are particular products that I would like to try, I just remind myself I probably wouldn't have received them anyway.  I'm not sure how Ipsy will pull itself out of the state it's in -- so many subscribers and never (seemingly) enough of the most desireable products.  And even if you get the "good" stuff in any month, to me the rest of it was usually "meh" at best.

Anyway, back on topic, my Sample Society box was delivered today, so I've got that and my 2nd Birchbox to look forward to this evening!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@tnorth1852 @ @ivfmommy  and everyone else who is dropping Ipsy
> 
> FWIW, I dropped Ipsy last July after a couple of disappointing bags in a row.  I have not regretted that decision, not once.  Not even when there are particular products that I would like to try, I just remind myself I probably wouldn't have received them anyway.  I'm not sure how Ipsy will pull itself out of the state it's in -- so many subscribers and never (seemingly) enough of the most desireable products.  And even if you get the "good" stuff in any month, to me the rest of it was usually "meh" at best.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, my Sample Society box was delivered today, so I've got that and my 2nd Birchbox to look forward to this evening!


I dropped Ipsy for about 8 months. Out of boredom one day, I suppose, I decided to give them 3 months to "impress me".... nope. But I've been impressed with Sample Society from afar. I also ordered some of the kits when they were on sale a few months back. Loved them! Personally, I'd prefer higher end brand samples in moderate sizes vice "full-size" lower end brands. Thus, I think I've made an excellent decision. I only wish I'd made it before today so I could cash in on an August box!!

ETA: Grammar!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been so happy with Sample Society the last few months...until my August box arrived. Does anyone feel the same or is it just me?

I honestly didn't think ANY company would even consider creating a nail color that resembled road cone orange. I wouldn't give it to a child. And it's TINY. Along with the rest of the samples, except for the spoiler.

Disappointing this month, Sample Society.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 6, 2014)

I got my box today as well.  No variations.  I tried the Oribe and at first I didn't think I liked it (didn't seem to do much and felt sticky) but after playing with my hair for a few minutes scrunching etc it looked much fuller and the stickiness dried.  You can tell there is something in your hair but it's not crunchy.  It actually does feel more like when you go to the beach and have actual salt water in your hair....if this all makes any sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've been so happy with Sample Society the last few months...until my August box arrived. Does anyone feel the same or is it just me?
> 
> I honestly didn't think ANY company would even consider creating a nail color that resembled road cone orange. I wouldn't give it to a child. And it's TINY. Along with the rest of the samples, except for the spoiler.
> 
> Disappointing this month, Sample Society.


Jane Iredale samples are always tiny but somehow seem to last longer than you'd expect. 

The Melted is a good size I think and possibly the oil because it says to only use 1-2 drops (although I doubt that's all it takes). 

I agree on the polish...haven't met an orange I like and this is the third I've gotten this summer.  I really wish I could get a Ciate polish in a color I'll actually wear.  But I am a sucker for nail polish minis....I've never used an entire bottle of any polish so they don't bother me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've been so happy with Sample Society the last few months...until my August box arrived. Does anyone feel the same or is it just me?
> 
> I honestly didn't think ANY company would even consider creating a nail color that resembled road cone orange. I wouldn't give it to a child. And it's TINY. Along with the rest of the samples, except for the spoiler.
> 
> Disappointing this month, Sample Society.


Actually, I'm glad someone else said it because I felt like I was the only one. I am happy for August just because of the Too Faced Melted. I haven't gotten SS in ages and I signed up just for that. But the Ciate is a big let down. Like you, I think the color stinks! As soon as I got my tracking #, I unsubbed. I'm going to wait for spoilers to even consider resubbing. I know most people are super happy, and I understand how they see improvement, but that orange color has me seeing red. And it turned into the red of a stop sign, as in stop this sub, please!


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

Got my box today.

I don't see myself using the polish for anything but pedicures. But orange and neon are trendy this summer (whatever we may think of the polish personally), so IMO, it fits with a more on-trend approach to the box. I think the size is also OK for a sample box. I'm pleased with the box overall.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not at all disappointed (I'm a huge Too Faced fan and stoked to be able to try Melted before committing to a full size!) but I do have to say I LOATHE the polish! Or more correctly, I loathe the the color. I have never tried Ciate but I understand it's pretty good--but omiGAHD that men-at-work orange!!! I'll put it on my toes just to have something on them, and knowing they'll be covered a lot of the time. Nothing against Sample Society or Ciate, but I do not like orange on general principle. I have yet to find a shade that looks good on me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think I'm the only person happy with the orange. I'm super into neons &amp; playing with colors. For me, it's a summer thing- come fall &amp; ill be back to my blacks, blood reds, deep coppers, plums , etc. For the next month, im going to enjoy my bright, fun &amp; happy colors .. Summer is too short in metro detroit!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm in the minority on this but I'm loving this box. Mine is scheduled to show up tomorrow so I'm going to hold off on my pedi till I get the polish in my hands.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

I love the polish too, I think once you try it you may not think it's so neon. But it probably really depends on skin tone.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

I knew that polish was going to be fugly when I saw the spoiler. Oh well, at least I was forewarned. Orange and yellow ( either color) just look like the nails of some old great granny from the hills who dipped snuff. Shudder.

Last month's brown should go really nicely with this month's orange.Ha ha. I jest.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the polish, too. I love neons, and neon orange ranks third in my book, after yellow and pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am however, sad, because I though my tracking info said I'd get my box today, but it will actually be Friday (I thought today was the 8th for some reason). Ahh, I can barely wait! Two more days... two more days... :hehe:


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I love the polish too, I think once you try it you may not think it's so neon. But it probably really depends on skin tone.


Exactly! I love my box on the whole and what's in it; it's only that, neon or not, orange really doesn't look good on my cool-toned, pale complexion!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

Although...I do have some black polish with an itty-bitty striping brush. Given a little time and a lot of patience, I can rock the hell out of some tiger-stripe nails and therefore orange is a good thing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Bflopolska that's exactly what I'll be doing with mine!  Tiger Stripe mani FTW!

(It does help that hubby's a huge Bengals fan and football season is fast approaching!  Perfect timing on this polish for me!)


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 7, 2014)

I just subscribed to this and was pretty happy about it....until I realized they shipped UPS. This will be my first and last box.


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 7, 2014)

BEST EMAIL EVER!!!

_Hi there,
Thanks for joining Sample Society! After you signed up, you may have noticed (on your Dashboard) that you were scheduled to receive our September box. We understand, though, that you joined Sample Society in the hopes of receiving the August box. Even though this box had sold out by the time you registered, we’ve made more available – and you can now count on getting our August box.
We’re currently working to update your Dashboard, so please check back in the next couple days for info on your August shipment.
Again, welcome to Sample Society – we hope you love your experience! _

So very excited to go on this new adventure in beauty boxes!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

YAY @@ivfmommy !  That's so awesome!!  :w00t:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I just subscribed to this and was pretty happy about it....until I realized they shipped UPS. This will be my first and last box.


Because they ship UPS?


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I just subscribed to this and was pretty happy about it....until I realized they shipped UPS. This will be my first and last box.


I'm pretty excited its coming UPS!  I just canceled ipsy for both the lack of quality products lately and the ridiculous amount of time it takes for DHL to deliver!  I just got my shipping notice for SS and I'll get it on Monday


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@Bflopolska that's exactly what I'll be doing with mine!  Tiger Stripe mani FTW!
> 
> (It does help that hubby's a huge Bengals fan and football season is fast approaching!  Perfect timing on this polish for me!)


Louie is so much a Bills fan that Jon Bon Jovi is banned from the house! (in the meantime, I don't get football--to my husband, it makes perfect, logical sense but to me it looks like chaos.) He is Indian, though, and Bengal tigers are A Thing in his culture!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I just subscribed to this and was pretty happy about it....until I realized they shipped UPS. This will be my first and last box.


This is actually one of the reasons I have stuck with Sample Society, even for the few months when they were really scraping the bottom of the sample barrel, before _Allure_ stepped in. I have never waited more than two days for any given shipment. Compared to Ipsy, it's like sending a text versus a carrier pigeon.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Louie is so much a Bills fan that Jon Bon Jovi is banned from the house! (in the meantime, I don't get football--to my husband, it makes perfect, logical sense but to me it looks like chaos.) He is Indian, though, and Bengal tigers are A Thing in his culture!


What's the Bills/Bon Jovi problem? I mean, I understand banning a band or musician because they support the wrong team (I felt like I was betraying my beloved Blazers when I listened to the Red Hot Chili Peppers because of their song about the Lakers until I discovered that the lead singer was a regular fixture up here at Blazer games. It turns out his dad lives/lived here, so he would come up to go to games with his dad and became a fan), but I don't know enough about either the Bills or Jon Bon Jovi to know what the problem is.

I'm probably going to go in a wildly different direction with my orange polish: Bright blue. Color theory! Complementary color! EYES MAY BLEED!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't think UPS is bad at all. Much faster than FedEx and so much freaking faster than Slowgistics who always take my packages all the way up to Indiana to sit for a few days before bringing them down to Arizona.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 7, 2014)

I prefer only USPS. Or anything that switches over to them.

Every time UPS leaves a package at my place, it gets stolen. This has happened at least 4 times....one of those packages contained over $100 of stuff...which was just lost. $100 down the drain. The closest UPS place is at least 12 miles from my house and once I get there I have to wait at least an hour because it's always so busy and the people who work there are extremely rude. It's just not an experience I'd like to have on a monthly basis. I'll have to do it tomorrow though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I prefer only USPS. Or anything that switches over to them.
> 
> Every time UPS leaves a package at my place, it gets stolen. This has happened at least 4 times....one of those packages contained over $100 of stuff...which was just lost. $100 down the drain. The closest UPS place is at least 12 miles from my house and once I get there I have to wait at least an hour because it's always so busy and the people who work there are extremely rude. It's just not an experience I'd like to have on a monthly basis. I'll have to do it tomorrow though.


But Sample Society requires a signature to leave the package though, I thought? 

Mine comes to my office, I sign for it.  

Could you have it delivered to another address, like work or something?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I prefer only USPS. Or anything that switches over to them.
> 
> Every time UPS leaves a package at my place, it gets stolen. This has happened at least 4 times....one of those packages contained over $100 of stuff...which was just lost. $100 down the drain. The closest UPS place is at least 12 miles from my house and once I get there I have to wait at least an hour because it's always so busy and the people who work there are extremely rude. It's just not an experience I'd like to have on a monthly basis. I'll have to do it tomorrow though.


That's horrible. You should request signature only delivery, or else ask them to leave where  USPS does?


----------



## kira685 (Aug 7, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> But Sample Society requires a signature to leave the package though, I thought?
> 
> Mine comes to my office, I sign for it.
> 
> Could you have it delivered to another address, like work or something?


Sample Society doesn't require a signature, my guy rings the doorbell and leaves it there.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 7, 2014)

That's the problem...someone else signed for it- my name, by the way, and then stole my package.

And no, having it delivered at work isn't an option, but it would be really helpful if it was.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 7, 2014)

That is disgusting. How do you get around the problem with USPS? ( I mean people forging your signature?)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

kira685 said:


> Sample Society doesn't require a signature, my guy rings the doorbell and leaves it there.


You're right.  My delivery driver is extra careful, too many missing packages on their routes and they can get in trouble.  But they're also punished if they're too slow.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> What's the Bills/Bon Jovi problem? I mean, I understand banning a band or musician because they support the wrong team (I felt like I was betraying my beloved Blazers when I listened to the Red Hot Chili Peppers because of their song about the Lakers until I discovered that the lead singer was a regular fixture up here at Blazer games. It turns out his dad lives/lived here, so he would come up to go to games with his dad and became a fan), but I don't know enough about either the Bills or Jon Bon Jovi to know what the problem is.
> 
> I'm probably going to go in a wildly different direction with my orange polish: Bright blue. Color theory! Complementary color! EYES MAY BLEED!


It is widely believed in the area the Bon Jovi's intention is to move the team to Toronto, where there are more corporate clients who will pay bigger money for luxury seats. When the Bills' owner, Ralph Wilson, died several months ago, it was stipulated in his will that whomever buys the team must keep it in or near the Buffalo area--so a move to Niagara Falls would not be technically against the Wilsons' wishes, but Toronto is definitely a no-go. Bon Jovi has Canadian partners who were said to be investigating stadium properties. A campaign started where businesses (mostly bars) put up signs saying their establishments were Bon Jovi-free zones--a guy tried singing "Living on a Prayer" at karaoke last week and got resoundingly booed.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

BTW @meaganola...wouldn't bright blue and orange then be a Broncos thing???


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 7, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> That is disgusting. How do you get around the problem with USPS? ( I mean people forging your signature?)


Because I have the tiniest mailbox in the history of mailboxes (I live in an apartment) so if it doesn't fit, they just write up a slip and I go pick it up at the PO. Mostly everything I buy online goes through them, including all of my other current beauty subs. I'm on a first name basis with everyone who works there. When I walk in, they just go straight to the back and grab my packages. Not sure if this is a good thing or not.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Bflopolska Would it? I don't do football. (And as a former Seattleite who lived through the loss of the Sonics, I totally get it now. I know people who are *still* boycotting Starbucks over that.)


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Because I have the tiniest mailbox in the history of mailboxes (I live in an apartment) so if it doesn't fit, they just write up a slip and I go pick it up at the PO. Mostly everything I buy online goes through them, including all of my other current beauty subs. I'm on a first name basis with everyone who works there. When I walk in, they just go straight to the back and grab my packages. Not sure if this is a good thing or not.


Oh, I see. Been there, done that, but I never had anyone steal my stuff!!! That is beyond pathetic. I'd be reporting all the rude UPS employees at the pick-up place, too. NO excuses whatsoever for that. I have always had extremely helpful and polite UPS peeps,and I think they hold their employees to very high standards, so I'd darn sure let someone know about that. It's causing them to lose your business! And it sounds like you ( like me!) generate lots of business! :lol:


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

@@meaganola I hope I attach this right!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@Bflopolska Would it? I don't do football. (And as a former Seattleite who lived through the loss of the Sonics, I totally get it now. I know people who are *still* boycotting Starbucks over that.)


I hear you...in 1978 the guy who owned Kentucky Fried Chicken bought the Buffalo Braves basketball team, and ended up getting involved in a deal that moved them to California. All of a sudden KFC's were closing down in the area; Buffalo had effectively boycotted them. It wasn't until the 90's that you saw them opening up here again, and still some old-timers, including Louie, refuse to eat there although the Browns no longer own the chain.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 7, 2014)

So I was okay with getting the orange polish. I figured it was something I didn't already have at least. It is not as neon as I anticipated and was okay with. It has a more of a coral look. But the finish is awful. Two coats are barely opaque and it is just so dull looking.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> So I was okay with getting the orange polish. I figured it was something I didn't already have at least. It is not as neon as I anticipated and was okay with. It has a more of a coral look. But the finish is awful. Two coats are barely opaque and it is just so dull looking.


Brights are notorious for dull finishes, even if they're not straight-up neons. They pretty much require top coat. Also, try a coat or two of white under it. That will help the color pop (and possibly stab your eyes out).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Brights are notorious for dull finishes, even if they're not straight-up neons. They pretty much require top coat. Also, try a coat or two of white under it. That will help the color pop (and possibly stab your eyes out).


Yep my essie I'm addicted is a bright blue but super dull finish.  I didn't use a topcoat to spare my co-workers.


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 7, 2014)

My box arrived earlier today.  Of the 5 brands, I've only tried Too Faced.  Really excited to try everything else!  Orange is not a color I care for, but I figure I can use this bottle for October/Halloween/Fall.  I think i'll layer it under my orange &amp; black glitter polish I usually wear around Halloween.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 7, 2014)

Got my box, in total love with the mascara and melted peony, no duds really this month.

ETA: I'm not a sports fan, except for the AL vs Auburn game, Aurburn for me baby, so the orange will work with a navy for football nails. In Oct. I'll use the orange with black for Jack o' Latern nails.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 7, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I wouldn't call dropping subs that give more full size items (although on this month's Blush spoilers only one item is listed as full size) for one that might give out less full size items a "wrong move". Personally, I think whether or not the products/brands are ones I want to try out is more important than getting all full size items. I actually just canceled my Blush Mystery Box the other day and then subbed for this one for the first time. The Blush box was a good value and I've used some of the products I got from there, but I never got excited about it.


I actually prefer deluxe-sample sizes for makeup, because I would never use up all the products I have if they were all full size! Not only that, but deluxe samples = less purse clutter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Aug 7, 2014)

I've given up Ipsy and haven't missed it...I'm lurking here, waiting to subscribe. If the too faced had been a better color (for me) I would have joined this month. I'm quite happy with the selections and brands they are sending.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 8, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I actually prefer deluxe-sample sizes for makeup, because I would never use up all the products I have if they were all full size! Not only that, but deluxe samples = less purse clutter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost NEED to sample first. My poor, allergic Louie is so sensitive that my makeup can break him out with a little kiss on the cheek. I wouldn't wear minerals for years after I tried Maybelline's version when we were dating, and his eczema went batcrap crazy on him. He doesn't complain about the money I spend on sub boxes because he encourages makeup as a part of decent grooming, and because he's grateful that I don't spend half my check on some product that will only tear his skin up. (Although he doesn't trust Ipsy after smelling the rancid mascara in June.)


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 8, 2014)

You know, I really didn't think the nail polish was all that orange...more of a very bright coral.  There is some pink in it and it is such a fun summer color for toes!  I just happen to have a true orange on my nails right now (picked out by my 2 year old son who loves orange) and it really showed more of a pink tone next to that.  Anyway, I love the box, the products are a good fit for me personally!  I hope next month is better for those of you who didn't love this months box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2014)

Need Help- I think I'm missing something. I followed the directions for the oribe- applied to dry hair &amp; wow , I have volume but looks like animals will want to nest in my hair!!! I Luv texture products &amp; was so excited to try this product but unfortunately my hair is hiding in a top knot because of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm open to any &amp; all suggestions on how to use this product


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I think I'm the only person happy with the orange. I'm super into neons &amp; playing with colors. For me, it's a summer thing- come fall &amp; ill be back to my blacks, blood reds, deep coppers, plums , etc. For the next month, im going to enjoy my bright, fun &amp; happy colors .. Summer is too short in metro detroit!


I super happy to be receiving a neon orange polish (although, I haven't seen it in person yet), but acquiring a neon has been on my wish list for several months now.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 8, 2014)

I received my box today...or actually, I received two boxes. I called them to ask if I had been double charged, and they said that there was an error this month where some subscribers will receive two boxes instead of one. They offered to let me keep it or send it back, but I would rather just gift it than stand in line at the post office. Anyway, keep your eyes peeled for a second box!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

Argh, mine has been out for delivery all day! It is 6:30 p.m.! UPS, where are you? :angry: I am not a patient person, to say the least, LOL.


----------



## mellee (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I've discovered I _hate _Melted.  I mean really really hate it.  I hate the feel and the look.  I even hate the idea of everything the little book tells me I should love about it (what did they say - _chalky _pink?!). 

Which is fantastic!  I'm so glad to find out from one of five items in this inexpensive little box that I don't ever want to spend an outrageous amount of money to buy this product - and I'm such a sucker for lip products I probably would have had I not tried it here.

So actually I'm very happy it was in the box!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2014)

I got my box and I LOVE it!!!! This is the first time I've gotten an Allure/Sample Society box since last October. Peony isn't the best color for me, but with a darker lip liner it works well. I haven't tried the Oribe yet so no advice on that. I'm really pleased with the selection of products. This was a VERY good first impression. I think I'll keep the sub next month.


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 8, 2014)

mellee said:


> Well, I've discovered I _hate _Melted.  I mean really really hate it.  I hate the feel and the look.  I even hate the idea of everything the little book tells me I should love about it (what did they say - _chalky _pink?!).
> 
> Which is fantastic!  I'm so glad to find out from one of five items in this inexpensive little box that I don't ever want to spend an outrageous amount of money to buy this product - and I'm such a sucker for lip products I probably would have had I not tried it here.
> 
> So actually I'm very happy it was in the box!


LOL "chalky pink" just reminds me of pepto-bismol XD


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

So the thing I thought I would hate, I loved. And the thing I thought I would love, I hated. Always fun when that happens.

I'm very lip-product picky. There are very few things that can go on my lips without driving me insane. So I'm still in shock that I love the way the Melted felt and pleased that I loved the color as well. I'm super excited about this! Totally wearing it tomorrow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ciate polish is something I've wanted to try for awhile, and I've considered trading for it, but hadn't gotten around to it. I was thrilled when a fun neon orange from this brand was in our box. I put it on my toes tonight though, and I hate the polish formula. It is so incredibly thin and just, dull. When I removed my previous polish, there was still some silvery leftover residue in places, and even after 4 coats of the Ciate, you can still see it. Blah.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> So the thing I thought I would hate, I loved. And the thing I thought I would love, I hated. Always fun when that happens.
> 
> I'm very lip-product picky. There are very few things that can go on my lips without driving me insane. So I'm still in shock that I love the way the Melted felt and pleased that I loved the color as well. I'm super excited about this! Totally wearing it tomorrow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ciate polish is something I've wanted to try for awhile, and I've considered trading for it, but hadn't gotten around to it. I was thrilled when a fun neon orange from this brand was in our box. I put it on my toes tonight though, and* I hate the polish formula. It is so incredibly thin and just, dull. *When I removed my previous polish, there was still some silvery leftover residue in places, and even after 4 coats of the Ciate, you can still see it. Blah.


YES!!!!! I do not like the formula at all. The dull finish is just not my thing.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 8, 2014)

mellee said:


> Well, I've discovered I _hate _Melted.  I mean really really hate it.  I hate the feel and the look.  I even hate the idea of everything the little book tells me I should love about it (what did they say - _chalky _pink?!).
> 
> Which is fantastic!  I'm so glad to find out from one of five items in this inexpensive little box that I don't ever want to spend an outrageous amount of money to buy this product - and I'm such a sucker for lip products I probably would have had I not tried it here.
> 
> So actually I'm very happy it was in the box!


Ha ha, its crazy how one product can have such different reactions. I think "chalky pink" is a perfect description (and yeah, it totally makes me think of Pepto :lol: ) but that is one of the things I like about the Melted formula - that the finish is different from anything else I have in my collection.

Gosh, I wish they smelled different, though. I can not _stand_ the smell of them.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, its crazy how one product can have such different reactions. I think "chalky pink" is a perfect description (and yeah, it totally makes me think of Pepto :lol: ) but that is one of the things I like about the Melted formula - that the finish is different from anything else I have in my collection.
> 
> Gosh, I wish they smelled different, though. I can not _stand_ the smell of them.


I didn't notice a smell at all, but I agree that I really like the uniqueness of the product!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 9, 2014)

@ I would be tickled if I got a second box, having two melted peony and mascaras would make my day! Congrats on your good luck!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 9, 2014)

My box did arrive, finally, joy! I've unpacked it and fooled with the items, so a couple of thoughts right off the bat.

1. I agree with the poster who said the Ciate had some pink in it, mine looks a little more coral than straight orange, too. I think it is very pretty, and I plan to layer it over a white base, based on the feedback from this thread. Hopefully that will help with the opacity!

2. The Jane Iredale mascara gives a nice, long, fluffy look while still being natural. It is actually a little _too_ natural for my tastes, so I plan to use it as a base under my normal mascara. I'm always looking for lots of length, so that might help!

3. Oribe smells like mousse. :lol: I'm on like, third day hair so I will give it a try when I wash.

The Melted and KS oil won't get used right away so they went in my stash. I liked the box, and I am looking forward to September!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 9, 2014)

mellee said:


> Well, I've discovered I _hate _Melted.  I mean really really hate it.  I hate the feel and the look.  I even hate the idea of everything the little book tells me I should love about it (what did they say - _chalky _pink?!).
> 
> Which is fantastic!  I'm so glad to find out from one of five items in this inexpensive little box that I don't ever want to spend an outrageous amount of money to buy this product - and I'm such a sucker for lip products I probably would have had I not tried it here.
> 
> So actually I'm very happy it was in the box!


I can't make up my mind about it. The color is ok, but a bit more Barbie pink than I'd expected, which tells me to stay away from Marshmallow for sure. I hate the applicator, but I was expecting that. Not only is it odd in and of itself, but it soaks up sooooo much product. I do like the way it looks when first applied, but it settles into my lines and accentuates all that's wrong with my lips at any given moment. Though, to be honest, I do need to exfoliate them now. Like you, I'm glad I got to give it a try. I will use up the tube before making a definite decision. I do know I don't care for the finish, so I'd always be adding something to make it feel and look more moisturizing on top, which negates their claim to be all in one. But my biggest issue is with the color selection--it is odd. That alone may keep me from buying anymore tubes. But like you, so happy I got to try it!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I'm totally sold on this oil.  I wanted to see how it dried down / soaked it and smelled so I dabbed the smallest amount on the back of my hand.  It smells amazing, but 24 hours and several hand washings later the skin on the back of my hand is still super soft and smooth and just feels incredibly moisturized.  The back of my other hand feels sort of dry though and looks like the skin is tight.  The one I used the oil on has no tight feeling or look to it and I swear it looks like new skin.  I'm thinking if it does this to the back of my hand that I constantly put through hell with my insane hand washing then imagine what it'll do for my face.  :w00t:


----------



## Shalott (Aug 9, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> I think I'm totally sold on this oil.  I wanted to see how it dried down / soaked it and smelled so I dabbed the smallest amount on the back of my hand.  It smells amazing, but 24 hours and several hand washings later the skin on the back of my hand is still super soft and smooth and just feels incredibly moisturized.  The back of my other hand feels sort of dry though and looks like the skin is tight.  The one I used the oil on has no tight feeling or look to it and I swear it looks like new skin.  I'm thinking if it does this to the back of my hand that I constantly put through hell with my insane hand washing then imagine what it'll do for my face.  :w00t:


Oh wow! That's actually really awesome - I have some scars on the back of my right hand that I have been using vitamin E oil to try and fade, but they are hanging on by a thread. From your description it sounds like I might switch to the KS oil and see if that is enough to fade them that last little bit.

I'm gonna break it out right now. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mckondik (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm really enjoying this revamp. Love the mix of products and the new booklet. I'd quit Sample Society to cut expenses a number of months ago and was tempted back.   Problem is that now I still have to cut expenses LOL   I am thinking I'll give it one more month to see if it stays so good and then drop Ipsy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm also completely in love with the product booklet!  It's AMAZING that they give the drawbacks of each product (i.e. you need more of the Dilo Oil than the box says, if you want to cover your face/ don't put gloss over the Too Faced).  I was considering trying the mascara, but now that I know it gives a "natural" look, I'm going to pass it on.  

I just love that they're not doing the "OMG YAY everything is so amazing!  You'll love this! And this!  It's all so awesome!" *cue Lego Movie song "Everything is Awesome" in the background*   I understand that Birchbox/Ipsy feel like they have to be cheerleaders for every product, but it's so refreshing to get some honesty, lol.


----------



## flynt (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm also completely in love with the product booklet!  It's AMAZING that they give the drawbacks of each product (i.e. you need more of the Dilo Oil than the box says, if you want to cover your face/ don't put gloss over the Too Faced).  I was considering trying the mascara, but now that I know it gives a "natural" look, I'm going to pass it on.
> 
> I just love that they're not doing the "OMG YAY everything is so amazing!  You'll love this! And this!  It's all so awesome!" *cue Lego Movie song "Everything is Awesome" in the background*   I understand that Birchbox/Ipsy feel like they have to be cheerleaders for every product, but it's so refreshing to get some honesty, lol.


Seriously I am so impressed with the booklet.  It tells you how to use everything and potential problems of the product.  It's just so useful.


----------



## mellee (Aug 10, 2014)

My skin has really been looking crap lately.  Today I exfoliated, used a few drops of the oil, and laid down for an hour (had to get up REALLY early to do something for work).  When I got back up, my skin looked amazing!  Even and glowy with no redness!  If this wasn't a coincidence and continued use keeps yielding these results, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm also completely in love with the product booklet!  It's AMAZING that they give the drawbacks of each product (i.e. you need more of the Dilo Oil than the box says, if you want to cover your face/ don't put gloss over the Too Faced).  I was considering trying the mascara, but now that I know it gives a "natural" look, I'm going to pass it on.
> 
> I just love that they're not doing the "OMG YAY everything is so amazing!  You'll love this! And this!  It's all so awesome!" *cue Lego Movie song "Everything is Awesome" in the background*   I understand that Birchbox/Ipsy feel like they have to be cheerleaders for every product, but it's so refreshing to get some honesty, lol.


I loved that about the booklet, too. That is totally an Allure thing, it's one of the reason I love reading their Directory feature (although I will probably never visit any of the salons ever mentioned). :smilehappyyes:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I'm also completely in love with the product booklet!  It's AMAZING that they give the drawbacks of each product (i.e. you need more of the Dilo Oil than the box says, if you want to cover your face/ don't put gloss over the Too Faced).  I was considering trying the mascara, but now that I know it gives a "natural" look, I'm going to pass it on.
> 
> I just love that they're not doing the "OMG YAY everything is so amazing!  You'll love this! And this!  It's all so awesome!" *cue Lego Movie song "Everything is Awesome" in the background*   I understand that Birchbox/Ipsy feel like they have to be cheerleaders for every product, but it's so refreshing to get some honesty, lol.


Seriously I felt the same way about the booklet. I usually don't pay too much attention to the "info cards" in a lot of subscription boxes because like you said, they're always raving about whatever product it is, regardless of whether or not it's actually GOOD. I like reading why it's a good product, but what some of the drawbacks might be, or ways to use/not use the product. I feel like I had a much better handle on the items and which ones will work/not work for me after reading. Weirdly enough, it's one of my favorite things about the revamped Sample Society!


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 11, 2014)

mellee said:


> My skin has really been looking crap lately.  Today I exfoliated, used a few drops of the oil, and laid down for an hour (had to get up REALLY early to do something for work).  When I got back up, my skin looked amazing!  Even and glowy with no redness!  If this wasn't a coincidence and continued use keeps yielding these results, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some.


exfoliated - May I ask what product that you used for this? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh wow! That's actually really awesome - I have some scars on the back of my right hand that I have been using vitamin E oil to try and fade, but they are hanging on by a thread. From your description it sounds like I might switch to the KS oil and see if that is enough to fade them that last little bit.
> 
> I'm gonna break it out right now. Thanks for the update!


I think I'm going to try it on the scar I have remaining from my carpal tunnel surgery a few months ago. I was advised to regularly rub it down with a good lotion, but if the oil is as much a miracle worker as everyone is describing, it certainly cannot hurt!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally picked up my box from UPS today.

I'm actually really disappointed. I've been wanting to try the Too Faced melted for so long, and I was soso excited to get it...and then when I opened the box I realized this color will not suit me...at all. I did really really like the booklet though. It is actually quite handy.


----------



## mellee (Aug 11, 2014)

beach16sm said:


> exfoliated - May I ask what product that you used for this? Thanks!!!


I use Cure Aqua Gel.  I have rosacea, so my skin is VERY sensitive and I avoid any of the exfoliants with grit like the plague.  Cure is from Japan, and you can get it on Amazon.  It runs around $40/bottle, but my bottle lasted me about 6 months (although I often forget to use it twice a week).  The texture is like an aloe gel (and I think it contains some), and you rub it in a circular motion on your face.  It makes dead skin cells sort of pill up into little balls, which you just rinse away.  I really like it, and it's the only exfoliant I've found that I can use without aggravating my skin.

ETA ~ actually just looked and it's $33 (with Prime, if you have that for shipping) on Amazon right now.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 11, 2014)

mellee said:


> I use Cure Aqua Gel.  I have rosacea, so my skin is VERY sensitive and I avoid any of the exfoliants with grit like the plague.  Cure is from Japan, and you can get it on Amazon.  It runs around $40/bottle, but my bottle lasted me about 6 months (although I often forget to use it twice a week).  The texture is like an aloe gel (and I think it contains some), and you rub it in a circular motion on your face.  It makes dead skin cells sort of pill up into little balls, which you just rinse away.  I really like it, and it's the only exfoliant I've found that I can use without aggravating my skin.
> 
> ETA ~ actually just looked and it's $33 (with Prime, if you have that for shipping) on Amazon right now.


That kind of product is my new favorite exfoliator. It sounds like the Grand Central Beauty SMART skin perfecting polisher they sell at Birchbox ($38). It was super gentle on my skin and you don't even need to rinse. If you're looking for something that pills up with a little more chemical exfoliation, the Real Chemistry peel and Sonya Dakar Flash Facial are nice.


----------



## phanne (Aug 11, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I wish the polish were more orange and more neon. I love the color, but it's just not as orange or bright as I was  expecting it to be. Having said that, I'm really not fond of the Ciate formula. It's so thin. I got the pearl polish earlier in a Glossybox and figured since it was a light white color it was just meant to be thin, but I think it's just the polish.

I'm loving the revamp. This may be one of my favorite beauty boxes now.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 11, 2014)

My box, or shall I say boxes, just arrived! Sample Society accidentally sent me two August boxes. Birchbox also made an error, which will end up with me having two of their boxes as well.


----------



## SaraP (Aug 11, 2014)

Double box month!!! Yay!!


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm jealous of you double boxers lol. I was supposed to get my box today but ups delivered to the wrong address even though my address is correct. Now some boy has it -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because tracking says they met with customer-boy. Ugh!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 11, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> @@meaganola I hope I attach this right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The orange also works for the Browns aka the best team in football!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 11, 2014)

teresaarrr said:


> I'm jealous of you double boxers lol. I was supposed to get my box today but ups delivered to the wrong address even though my address is correct. Now some boy has it -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because tracking says they met with customer-boy. Ugh!


I would be filing a complaint with UPS over that one. Sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 11, 2014)

Heather, I totally will if my replacement doesn't come either. I kinda don't wanna go through the process. It sucks but I got to say I love beauty bar's customer service! I got a reply within 20 minutes and the guy was so sympathetic lol. "I'm terribly sorry to hear you didn't receive your box. We would never want to inconvenience our customers in this way, and I know how frustrated I would be if I were in your shoes, so I would be glad to assist in getting this resolved for you right away." Awesome.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 11, 2014)

I quite enjoyed the Oribe texturizing product! I used it in dry hair today and only used 1 dollop for my mega long hair. Holy texture batman! I do want to give it a try after towel dried hair to see what happens too.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 12, 2014)

I loved last months box, but this one is so so to me. I'll probably only use the Too Faced Melted (color should work well for me) and the Kate Sommerville oil.

I personally am not a fan of the color of the Ciate and I have heard people say the Oribe gives their hair volume which is something I try to avoid since I have thick hair with a little too much volume already.

I'm going to remain subbed since last month was such a winner, I want to try at least another box or 2.


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 12, 2014)

my box just arrived and I am so excited to play with everything!! I am a little iffy on the melted because the color may be totally wrong for me but I want to test it anyway!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 12, 2014)

I really like the Melted sample! On my lips it turns out to be a pinkish nude, which wears better on me than some of the beige-ish or more earthy tones out there. I just have to remember that it spreads like crazy, so only the tiniest amount suffices.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the melted color too


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love this sub so much now! I got my box yesterday. I was surprised what the Melted gloss looks like on the applicator vs. the lips. So different! The nail polish isn't my favorite color, but I love Ciate so I'm happy they are sending the brand. Yay for the Oribe and Yay for the mascara. Usually when I get mascara samples the brush is all messed up and the product is all clumped up and gross. This one was not so. I haven't tried the oil yet, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 12, 2014)

These past two months have looked really nice. I think I am going to ditch Beauty Box 5 and pick this sub up again.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I was just perusing the site to see if I wanted to spend my $10 credit on anything and came across their value sets. They have some pretty good deals, especially with the $10 off! The Vanilla Body Care and Ibiza Club Night sets were calling to me. I ended up getting a Library of Flowers shower gel and NEST Pumpkin Chai candle.

I really want that Library of Flowers bubble bath from the Vanilla Body Care set. It would look SO pretty sitting on my guest bathroom counter!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, crap.  I think I might be in love with Melted.  I have one of the LA Colors version of this (I had to get it because the shade's name is Bombshell, and I have a huge bombshell tattoo on the back of one calf), and I have a bunch of OCC lip tars, but I like Melted better.  At least better than the LA Colors version.  On the up side, their color range is limited, and I have so many berries and hot pinks that I've actually become bored with them, so I think I just want Melted Marshmallow (depending on what it looks like when I swatch it), and that will be that. And I don't even want it now.  I want it for the winter.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Finally picked up my box from UPS today.
> 
> I'm actually really disappointed. I've been wanting to try the Too Faced melted for so long, and I was soso excited to get it...and then when I opened the box I realized this color will not suit me...at all. I did really really like the booklet though. It is actually quite handy.


You know, I actually really liked the color, but hated the formula. It smelled like chemicals, made my lips look really dry, and accentuated all lip lines. I must be the only one in the world who didn't like the Melteds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Aug 13, 2014)

OiiO said:


> You know, I actually really liked the color, but hated the formula. It smelled like chemicals, made my lips look really dry, and accentuated all lip lines. I must be the only one in the world who didn't like the Melteds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope.  Hate it.  Reminds me of the old Covergirl Outlast liquid that came with the balm for over it so the dryness doesn't drive you mad (MAD, I TELL YOU!) - but with Melted they deny you even the balm.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well, crap.  I think I might be in love with Melted.  I have one of the LA Colors version of this (I had to get it because the shade's name is Bombshell, and I have a huge bombshell tattoo on the back of one calf), and I have a bunch of OCC lip tars, but I like Melted better.  At least better than the LA Colors version.  On the up side, their color range is limited, and I have so many berries and hot pinks that I've actually become bored with them, so I think I just want Melted Marshmallow (depending on what it looks like when I swatch it), and that will be that. And I don't even want it now.  I want it for the winter.





OiiO said:


> You know, I actually really liked the color, but hated the formula. It smelled like chemicals, made my lips look really dry, and accentuated all lip lines. I must be the only one in the world who didn't like the Melteds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





mellee said:


> Nope.  Hate it.  Reminds me of the old Covergirl Outlast liquid that came with the balm for over it so the dryness doesn't drive you mad (MAD, I TELL YOU!) - but with Melted they deny you even the balm.


I'm still trying to make up my mind about Melted, but I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't like the OCC lip tars. I bought a mini four pack from Sephora to try them. They were just too thin and runny for me. Plus they wouldn't stay on the lips but smeared everywhere. Should've sent them back, but didn't. They did come in handy for Halloween though with that bright red mini I have, lol!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2014)

mellee said:


> Nope.  Hate it.  Reminds me of the old Covergirl Outlast liquid that came with the balm for over it so the dryness doesn't drive you mad (MAD, I TELL YOU!) - but with Melted they deny you even the balm.


Yikes, I remember that abomination! Made my lips Sahara desert dry.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm torn on the melted, I love the color and matte-texture, but hate that it settled into my lip lines and doesn't last long.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 13, 2014)

I just picked up my box and have to say. . I absolutely love the revamped Allure/Sample Society!  

I've only tried the Melted so far and 1.) the color doesn't work for me and 2.) it's a dry formula that settled into my lips and make them look pruney.    HOWEVER!  I'm thrilled to have the chance to try this expensive lip product a few times before plunking down over $20 only to find it's not for me. The Melted lipsticks have been tempting me for weeks now but thanks to SS, I can just keep on walking past the display.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'll give it to a friend and maybe they'll have better success with it. 

Everything else will be fun to try out as well.

 I've had so/so luck with Jane Iredale (mostly JI products are on the 'meh' scale for me, my favorite thing is the lemongrass SPF lip moisturizer I got in some box ages ago).

I love the Exfolikate from Kate Somerville, so I have high hopes for the oil.   

The Ciate will be a punchy and fun pedi color - perfect for these last few weeks of summer. 

Oribe - love the dry shampoo and feeling optimistic about the beach wave mousse.  

One of my favorite changes with the revamping is the descriptions that accompany each product in that little magazine. I used to just toss the magazine, it used to be a mag of basic tips that didn't relate at all to the products we received.  In the new mag, I felt like each description was *very* helpful and the reviews unbiased.   I'm sure Allure is getting the product at a big discount or maybe even free, so it's great to see the editors are writing objectively about their experience with each sample.   The tips offered are great and I highly recommend everyone read through the little magazine before using their samples.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

_Lawd_ have mercy, the applicator on the Melted!!!  Who on Earth thought that was a good idea?

Grant you, I have texture issues, but it's so gross feeling, like applying in with a chalkboard eraser or something. Is this a common type, and if so can someone list the other brands that have them so I don't waste my money?

And the color, omg, it's like My Lips But _Worse_. My husband took one look at me and asked me where my upper lip went! It totally makes my upper lip disappear.

I have very thin lips anyway, and pale pinky toned skin, and I swear to you, I look like a... I don't even know what I look like, actually. It's hysterical.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs I have never heard of a My Lips But Worse color!!!  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, but thank you for making me giggle!  :laughno:


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 13, 2014)

> I have never heard of a My Lips But Worse color!!!


I never heard of it either, but it was right there staring me in my face.

My upper-lipless face.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I quite enjoyed the Oribe texturizing product! I used it in dry hair today and only used 1 dollop for my mega long hair. Holy texture batman! I do want to give it a try after towel dried hair to see what happens too.


I just tried it and used a bit too much (two blobs) on my fine hair.  Love the way it smells though and I can tell that if I use a bit less, it'll be perfect and give a ton of texture.  Glad you had success with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivfmommy (Aug 14, 2014)

so I tested the melted, and I LOVE the color, but I hate the way it looks.  I have dry lips to begin with so adding a chalky dry color makes my lips look like I am parched beyond repair! I even did a lip scrub and tested again, and well I need a gloss over top to not look like I've been hanging out in the Sahara!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 14, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I just tried it and used a bit too much (two blobs) on my fine hair.  Love the way it smells though and I can tell that if I use a bit less, it'll be perfect and give a ton of texture.  Glad you had success with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I think the recommendation of two dollops is too much. I did it again yesterday on towel dried hair and liked the results even more! Definitely had that beachy vibe to it without crunchiness that moose can leave. Hopefully it'll work for you next time you try!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 15, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> _Lawd_ have mercy, the applicator on the Melted!!!  Who on Earth thought that was a good idea?
> 
> Grant you, I have texture issues, but it's so gross feeling, like applying in with a chalkboard eraser or something. Is this a common type, and if so can someone list the other brands that have them so I don't waste my money?
> 
> ...


Haha, pics or it didn't happen! (just kidding) I agree, I am having trouble making this color/formula work for me. I'm super pale and it kind of washes me out while migrating and pooling in areas. That's OK, it just means that if Too Faced comes out with a holiday set of mini Melteds I won't be the hapless victim that I am when faced with other sets of mini lip products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I was just perusing the site to see if I wanted to spend my $10 credit on anything and came across their value sets. They have some pretty good deals, especially with the $10 off! The Vanilla Body Care and Ibiza Club Night sets were calling to me. I ended up getting a Library of Flowers shower gel and NEST Pumpkin Chai candle.
> 
> I really want that Library of Flowers bubble bath from the Vanilla Body Care set. It would look SO pretty sitting on my guest bathroom counter!


Thanks for pointing these out, I'm going to get the Vanilla one.


----------



## Pixikins (Aug 15, 2014)

mellee said:


> I use Cure Aqua Gel.  I have rosacea, so my skin is VERY sensitive and I avoid any of the exfoliants with grit like the plague.  Cure is from Japan, and you can get it on Amazon.  It runs around $40/bottle, but my bottle lasted me about 6 months (although I often forget to use it twice a week).  The texture is like an aloe gel (and I think it contains some), and you rub it in a circular motion on your face.  It makes dead skin cells sort of pill up into little balls, which you just rinse away.  I really like it, and it's the only exfoliant I've found that I can use without aggravating my skin.
> 
> ETA ~ actually just looked and it's $33 (with Prime, if you have that for shipping) on Amazon right now.


OMG Thank you @@mellee SOOO MUCH for recommending Cure  :hugs3:  I bought some off Amazon and just tried it tonight and it works like a miracle!!!! I have rosacea too so it's hard to find ANYTHING to exfoliate that doesn't make me turn into a tomato. It;s soft and gentle and the lil white balls are oddly gratifying  :rotfl:


----------



## mellee (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so happy it works for you, too!  Yeah, I was very surprised and glad to finally find something that would exfoliate without inflaming my skin.  And it _is _really fun - in a gross kind of way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - to be able to actually see that it's working!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

So I just saw that next month's first spoiler is an $85 full sized eye cream. Not bad! It was on MSA's twitter feed.

I just bought some clearance items and was able to stack the $10 off promo with a Caudalie GWP and the free 15 or 20 piece gift set (the coupon sites have it as 15, but it said 20 in my cart) with $75 purchase code BEAUTYBAR0814! Not bad at all!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

@@puppymomofthree what's MSA?  I must check out their Twitter feed and see this eye cream you speak of...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@puppymomofthree what's MSA? I must check out their Twitter feed and see this eye cream you speak of...


Sorry, I meant mysubscriptionaddiction. See http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/sample-society-september-2014-spoiler.html for more info.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

OK read the description and started laughing... So I'll put it in a spoiler.  Can someone tell me if this is an anti-aging cream? It doesn't *look* like it has any of the classic anti-aging stuff that makes my skin freak out, I just don't want to use an $85 skin cream once and then have to throw it away!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cathttp://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cathttp://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cathttp://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat Revitalizing Eye Cream, 0.5oz	 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat 
  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat
 

 Because the skin around the eyes is 50% thinner than the skin on the rest of the face, it is important to use a product specifically formulated for the eye area. Restorsea Revitalizing Eye Cream is formulated for this delicate skin and clinically proven to reduce puffiness, combat dark circles, and minimize the appearance of crow's feet. 	   

 

 

  	   
 
  

 

 

 http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cathttp://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Restorsea/Beauty/cat433203/c.cat


----------



## Shalott (Aug 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> OK read the description and started laughing... So I'll put it in a spoiler.  Can someone tell me if this is an anti-aging cream? It doesn't *look* like it has any of the classic anti-aging stuff that makes my skin freak out, I just don't want to use an $85 skin cream once and then have to throw it away!


I guess it depends on your definition of anti-aging? Judging by what you posted it looks more preventative than curative, but it does claim to diminish the look of fine lines. If you have sensitivities, I'd be most concerned about the "patent-pending" Vibransea technology (I hate those stupid gimmicky names, btw). If it's trade secret they don't have to disclose the ingredients on the packaging, although they do have to disclose them to receive the patent, so I guess you could always find out that way.

Also, LMAO at "baby salmon hatching". Well, whatever, if it works, it works!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2014)

I think pretty much every eye cream I've ever seen claims to diminish the look of fine lines, even if only by the fact that moisturized skin looks less line-y.

What the heck, I'll try it.  Live dangerously.  After all, I only paid $3 instead of $85 ($15 box / 5 items.  I swear I can math.) so may as well give it a whirl.


----------

